#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Медитация - с учителем или без?

## Альбина

Любимые буддисты, Я запуталась, но мне нужно разобраться, . Заниматься медитацией лучше с учителем или без? Это не для себя, это вообще. Надо.Для людей.И если нет учителя к примеру под боком- кто из нынешних мастеров может дать наиболее эффективные и безопасные методики для начинающих и где ее взять? Пожалуйста если отвечать, то только -имена или ссылки. Очень надо .Хотя- нет, пишите что хотите ну или просто можно дискуссию устроить как обычно .))Короче - volens-nolens.Но хорошие советы для *начинающих* по медитации нужны. :Frown:  :Smilie:

----------


## Галина_Сур

Альбин, а вообще, тут желательно думать так (чтобы спать по ночам крепко и не путаться)-все зависит от ситуации. А в случае медитации-от человека. Кто такой начинающий, что ему нужно-исходит нужно из этого. Начинающий, почему он задается вопросом-потому что не уверен. Тут ему, конечно, очень желательна надежная опора. Пусть это будет мирской учитель-если у человека вполне себе мирские цели-или человек, следующий Пути. НО, априори, начинающий-это лишь ярлык. Кто из нас не делал фиксацию, не зная что это фиксация)) Если думать-это я вообще-то можно угодить в ловушку собственного ума. 
Опять же-наиболее эффективные и безопасные-это субьективно. Для кого-то эффективно постепенное шине-а для кого-то мгновенное постижение, для кого-то безопасно сперва янтра-йогу сделать, а для кого-то семдзин со смехом асур. Тут только компетентный человек может дать советы, а некомпетентный-может и навредить.
Лично мне занятия с учителем  и другим участниками процесса пока давали наибольший для меня результат.

----------

Альбина (21.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Альбин, а вообще, тут желательно думать так (чтобы спать по ночам крепко и не путаться)-все зависит от ситуации. А в случае медитации-от человека. Кто такой начинающий, что ему нужно-исходит нужно из этого. Начинающий, почему он задается вопросом-потому что не уверен. Тут ему, конечно, очень желательна надежная опора. Пусть это будет мирской учитель-если у человека вполне себе мирские цели-или человек, следующий Пути. НО, априори, начинающий-это лишь ярлык. Кто из нас не делал фиксацию, не зная что это фиксация)) Если думать-это я вообще-то можно угодить в ловушку собственного ума. 
> Опять же-наиболее эффективные и безопасные-это субьективно. Для кого-то эффективно постепенное шине-а для кого-то мгновенное постижение, для кого-то безопасно сперва янтра-йогу сделать, а для кого-то семдзин со смехом асур. Тут только компетентный человек может дать советы, а некомпетентный-может и навредить.
> Лично мне занятия с учителем  и другим участниками процесса пока давали наибольший для меня результат.


Да вот, Галь  я и хочу прояснить это немного,потому-что безусловно очень хорошо осознаю всю важность момента . Это как бы сказать, не для меня лично, но к примеру ситуация такая, что некий человек хочет заниматься медитацией и он будет уже ей заниматься , но... вопрос стоит как? скорее всего, он  напарывается на первый попавшийся  ресурс в инете и должен что-то усвоить по этому вопросу. В любом случае у человека потребность уже обрисовалась и он будет искать в этом направлении. Грубо говоря, нужно найти самый безопасный метод медитации для паблика, ну потому-что Галь, напишешь- идите к учителю - пойдут листать дальше самоучители же блин,)))Должен быть выбор, но без максимальных потерь,) Вот найти бы какую-нить легенькую методичечку -медитатациюшечку-у тю тюшечку)).

----------


## Дубинин

Медитация это техника (не мучительного (блаженного на первых этапах) пребывания на выбранном объекте медитации) Объекты могут быть: дыханием, визуализацией, чувством (состраданием к примеру) и пр..
Насколько помню, начинается с
1.Энтузиазм (повторяемая мотивация- медитировать)
2.Нахождение "объекта медитации" (например статуэтка будды- золотая- имеющая вес- с палец большой на расстоянии локтя на уровне глаз..) и выбрав- объект не меняют))
3. Применение противоядий против "притуплённости и отвлечённости (возбуждённости).
4. Не применение противоядий (в случае не надобности)

----------

Альбина (21.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> 1.Энтузиазм 
> " (например статуэтка будды- золотая- имеющая вес-с палец


у меня бы энтузиазм никогда не пропал бы  при  таком объекте. Это вот вы хорошо придумали. Напишу начинающим .)) Где купить тоже скажете?)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да вот, Галь  я и хочу прояснить это немного,потому-что безусловно очень хорошо осознаю всю важность момента . Это как бы сказать, не для меня лично, но к примеру ситуация такая, что некий человек хочет заниматься медитацией и он будет уже ей заниматься , но... вопрос стоит как? скорее всего, он  напарывается на первый попавшийся  ресурс в инете и должен что-то усвоить по этому вопросу. В любом случае у человека потребность уже обрисовалась и он будет искать в этом направлении. Грубо говоря, нужно найти самый безопасный метод медитации для паблика, ну потому-что Галь, напишешь- идите к учителю - пойдут листать дальше самоучители же блин,)))Должен быть выбор, но без максимальных потерь,) Вот найти бы какую-нить легенькую методичечку -медитатациюшечку-у тю тюшечку)).


Кмк., самый простой безопасный и при этом практичный и полезный как для буддистов так и для небуддистов, как для религиозных людей так и для атеистов, метод, это то что сейчас на западе называют - mindfulness.

----------

Алик (22.03.2017), Альбина (21.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> у меня бы энтузиазм никогда не пропал бы  при  таком объекте. Это вот вы хорошо придумали. Напишу начинающим .)) Где купить тоже скажете?)


Статуэтка это пример (она должна быть реальной, но медитируют на её визуализацию, пока визуализация не сравняется в подробностях с реальной, и время "чистой медитации"  будет не иметь значения)
Там много подводных камней, при излишнем не правильном усердии (например заканчивать медитацию надо чуть раньше чем "устал"- дабы не терять азарта на будущее, и желательно позу медитации освоить (хотя-бы "по турецки, с преподнятым краем жопы- подушкой- для опоры- как в кресле- копчиком) (но "по взрослому" "полный лотос" нужен- поза Вайрочаны..). А противоядия- так например фигурку будды- чуть выше- при сонливости или чуть ярче- визуализировать и наоборот (при возбуждении)..- там море тонкостей, но при известной честности и интернете- можно сильно не напортачить))

----------

Альбина (21.03.2017)

----------


## Бо

Если рядом никого достойного нет, то не стоит рваться куда-то и искать кого-то. 
Есть достаточно простая и безопасная практика - анапанасати. 
Не нужно никуда ходить и не нужно никому платить.
Сосредотачиваться на вдохе и выдохе. 
Она кажется простой, но на самом деле очень сложная.


Ли Дхаммадхаро писал:




> Поэтому, только одна тема - анапанасати, удерживание дыхания в уме - по-настоящему безопасна. 
> 
> Это высшая тема медитации. 
> 
> Вам не нужно отправлять свою осознанность вовне и фиксировать её на каком-либо внешнем объекте. 
> 
> Хотя вы можете отправить ум к внешним объектам, не задерживайтесь на них, потому что через какое-то время они могут измениться, точно также когда мы пересекаем море в лодке: Как только мы садимся в лодку, мы можем чувствовать себя прекрасно, но как только лодка направляется в открытую бухту, нас сносит ветром и волнами, мы можем оказаться подвержены морской болезни. 
> 
> Практика удерживания дыхания в уме, подобна тому, как если бы мы сидели в убежище в доке: мы не чувствовали бы тошноту или болезнь, при этом мы можем видеть проплывающие по воде лодки и проходящих по земле людей. 
> ...

----------

Ometoff (22.03.2017), Алик (22.03.2017), Альбина (22.03.2017), Инга Че (22.03.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Да вот, Галь  я и хочу прояснить это немного,потому-что безусловно очень хорошо осознаю всю важность момента . Это как бы сказать, не для меня лично, но к примеру ситуация такая, что некий человек хочет заниматься медитацией и он будет уже ей заниматься , но... вопрос стоит как? скорее всего, он  напарывается на первый попавшийся  ресурс в инете и должен что-то усвоить по этому вопросу. В любом случае у человека потребность уже обрисовалась и он будет искать в этом направлении. Грубо говоря, нужно найти самый безопасный метод медитации для паблика, ну потому-что Галь, напишешь- идите к учителю - пойдут листать дальше самоучители же блин,)))Должен быть выбор, но без максимальных потерь,) Вот найти бы какую-нить легенькую методичечку -медитатациюшечку-у тю тюшечку)).


Альбиночка, красавица (ничего что так?, а то ведь и правда красавица на фото-хочется лета скорее и цветов) просто задумайтесь-ЗАЧЕМ Вам это надо. Это не упрек-вопрос прям конкретный-вот ПОЧЕМУ вас это тревожит? Что значит-не для вас лично. 
Вы же наверняка в курсе-что есть разные учения, есть те, которые показывают, как смотреть наружу и те, что показывают, как смотреть внутрь. Когда вы пишите о выборе-то смотрите наружу. Самый безопасный метод для паблика-не публиковать никаких методов.  Посмотрите, вот сейчас, каково ваше воззрение, проверьте себя.

----------


## Йен

Для начала определитесь - что имеется в виду под медитацией, сейчас модно это слово к чему угодно лепить. В буддизме есть разные виды бхаваны. Например, развитие метта или каруна или анапанасати, которая включаетт как самадхи так и випассану. Инструктор грамотный очень желателен, но не факт, что это гарантирует результат и не факт, что встретите именно грамотного. Причем есть разные методики от разных учителей, они могут кардинально различаться в технике. В этом деле вообще никаких гарантий нет. Но можно изучить теорию - например ПК, и когда находите наставника - сравнить его слова с суттами, чтобы не расходились. Это дает какую-то уверенность, что хотя бы в секту типа Дхаммакаи не попадете.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2017), Шуньяананда (22.03.2017)

----------


## Амир

> Любимые буддисты, Я запуталась, но мне нужно разобраться, . Заниматься медитацией лучше с учителем или без? Это не для себя, это вообще. Надо.Для людей.И если нет учителя к примеру под боком- кто из нынешних мастеров может дать наиболее эффективные и безопасные методики для начинающих и где ее взять? Пожалуйста если отвечать, то только -имена или ссылки. Очень надо .Хотя- нет, пишите что хотите ну или просто можно дискуссию устроить как обычно .))Короче - volens-nolens.Но хорошие советы для *начинающих* по медитации нужны.


На этапе изучения учитель сэкономит массу времени и позволит избежать ошибок. Что же касается освоения полученных знаний, то никакой учитель не освоит их за практика, здесь важна самостоятельная работа.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2017)

----------


## Джеки

Альбина, здравствуйте! На начальных этапах можно обойтись литературой и лекциями на youtube. Так что учитель - это отлично, но для старта не обязательно. А книга вот: Тубтен Чодрон "Дыхание и доброта"

----------

Альбина (22.03.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Анапанасати, базовые упражнения цигун/тайчи,медитация на 4 безмерные, поддержание осознанности в мыслях,речи и действиях полностью безопасны. Что-то более сложное?Я не знаю,но скорее всего это делать без присмотра более опытного человека не желательно, так как может привести к различным заболеваниям. Но это сугубо индивидуально.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2017), Шуньяананда (22.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Альбиночка, красавица (ничего что так?, а то ведь и правда красавица на фото-хочется лета скорее и цветов) просто задумайтесь-ЗАЧЕМ Вам это надо. Это не упрек-вопрос прям конкретный-вот ПОЧЕМУ вас это тревожит? Что значит-не для вас лично. 
> Вы же наверняка в курсе-что есть разные учения, есть те, которые показывают, как смотреть наружу и те, что показывают, как смотреть внутрь. Когда вы пишите о выборе-то смотрите наружу. Самый безопасный метод для паблика-не публиковать никаких методов.  Посмотрите, вот сейчас, каково ваше воззрение, проверьте себя.


а если это входит в мои обязанности по работе?) вот я и проверила) раз уж  попросили, так сделаю ответственно) тем боле  есть любимые и дорогие умнейшие и мудрейшие буддисты, почему бы не воспольоваться уже имеющимся багажом.)? ведь в инете пишут кто во что горазд.особенно .если он в этом совсем не горазд). ну а я конечно занималась давно медитациий etc/, но стерла все из памяти, и не буду свой личный опыт восстанавливать . но когда вопрос встал, так встал...возьму за основу авторитетные источники)).))

----------


## Фридегар

> Медитация это техника (не мучительного (блаженного на первых этапах) пребывания на выбранном объекте медитации) Объекты могут быть: дыханием, визуализацией, чувством (состраданием к примеру) и пр..


Совершенно верно. Главное суть сосредоточения. На чем происходит сосредоточение. 
Учитель, который может видеть внутренние побуждения и то на чем сосредоточивается ученик - это редкость. 
А в жизни обычной, скорей всего и не существует такого уровня знания. Такой человек просто не сможет тут жить

----------


## Йен

В буддизме для освобождения нужно развивать мудрость, нравственность и сосредоточение, а не просто пялиться на какие-то объекты как истукан ) Объект дается, чтобы ум вокруг него объединился, успокоился и перестал метаться, далее с этим умом уже можно работать.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2017), Кайто Накамура (22.03.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

Для того, чтобы научиться правильно медитировать необходимо пройти хотя бы один полноценный ретрит в выбранной буддийской традиции и уже затем полученный опыт транслировать в повседневную медитацию. И такой опыт лучше периодически повторять.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> В буддизме для освобождения нужно развивать мудрость, нравственность и сосредоточение, а не просто пялиться на какие-то объекты как истукан ) Объект дается, чтобы ум вокруг него объединился, успокоился и перестал метаться, далее с этим умом уже можно работать.


вот это хорошо сказано- объеденился с объектом...(возьму на вооруж.). А как потом уму без объекта? не горестно? :Frown:  в поисках объекта не будет метаться? :Confused:

----------


## Галина_Сур

> В буддизме для освобождения нужно развивать мудрость, нравственность и сосредоточение, а не просто пялиться на какие-то объекты как истукан ) Объект дается, чтобы ум вокруг него объединился, успокоился и перестал метаться, далее с этим умом уже можно работать.


Вы заблуждаетесь. ВСЕ это связано с кармой. Вырваться из круга кармы-вот освобождение. Да, методы работы с умом, это может принести пользу, несомненно.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> вот это хорошо сказано- объеденился с объектом...(возьму на вооруж.). А как потом уму без объекта? не горестно? в поисках объекта не будет метаться?


Не берите. Что именно вы собрались объединять, вы подумали?

----------


## Альбина

> Не берите. Что именно вы собрались объединять, вы подумали?


ну любой объект, но даже нет- Дубининскую статуэтку.. символка есть символика. Образ сам по себе превосходит все другие возможные по совокупности задач. ( ну вот то, о  чем Харукадзе говорит хорошо.
В принципе это самое оно - поскольку уже в сам образ все заложено.

----------


## Йен

> А как потом уму без объекта? не горестно? в поисках объекта не будет метаться?


Если начнет метаться, снова игрушку ему даете. Ум как ребенок, если ему дать интересную игрушку, то он ей радуется и успокаивается.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Вы заблуждаетесь. ВСЕ это связано с кармой. Вырваться из круга кармы-вот освобождение. Да, методы работы с умом, это может принести пользу, несомненно.


Вы вообще о чем? Практика Благородного Восьмеричного Пути (развитие нравственности, мудрости и сосредоточения) - это метод ведущий к прекращению сотворения каммы, к прекращению цепляния. К освобождению от круга перерождений в самсаре.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Вы вообще о чем? Практика Благородного Восьмеричного Пути (развитие нравственности, мудрости и сосредоточения) - это метод ведущий к прекращению сотворения каммы, к прекращению цепляния. К освобождению от круга перерождений в самсаре.


А знаю-что практика благородного пути Будды-действительна прекрасна работает и попадает в суть, но лишь тогда, когда *понимается* верно.  То есть, верно понимается воззрение, верно понимается медитация, верно пониматься и плод.

----------


## Йен

> А знаю-что практика благородного пути Будды-действительна прекрасна работает и попадает в суть, но лишь тогда, когда *понимается* верно.  То есть, верно понимается воззрение, верно понимается медитация, верно пониматься и плод.


Ну и в чем тогда заблуждение? Я что-то сказал на тему того, что БВП должен неверно пониматься? )

----------


## Галина_Сур

> ну любой объект, но даже нет- Дубининскую статуэтку.. символка есть символика. Образ сам по себе превосходит все другие возможные по совокупности задач. ( ну вот то, о  чем Харукадзе говорит хорошо.
> В принципе это самое оно - поскольку уже в сам образ все заложено.


Альбин, а Будда тоже объединял?

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Ну и в чем тогда заблуждение? Я что-то сказал на тему того, что БВП должен неверно пониматься? )


Нет, вы не сказали, что он должен неверно пониматься. Но вы заблуждаетесь в том, что есть достижения освобождения.

----------


## Альбина

> Альбин, а Будда тоже объединял?


Ага. )Столько вокруг себя объединил, любое объединение обзавидуется)

----------


## Йен

> Альбин, а Будда тоже объединял?


Дведха витакка сутта: Два типа мыслей

По мере того как я пребывал так, будучи прилежным, старательным, решительным, мысль об отречении возникла во мне. И я понял: «Эта мысль об отречении возникла во мне. Она не ведёт к моей собственной болезненности, болезненности других, болезненности моей и других. Она способствует мудрости, не создаёт сложностей, ведёт к ниббане. Даже если я буду обдумывать эту мысль в течение ночи, в течение дня, в течение дня и ночи, я не вижу ничего такого, чего бы следовало опасаться из-за неё. Но чрезмерным размышлением и обдумыванием я утомлю своё тело, а когда тело усталое, то и ум становится напряжённым, а когда ум напряжён, он далёк от сосредоточения». Поэтому я внутренне утверждал свой ум, успокаивал его, объединял, сосредотачивал. Почему? Чтобы мой ум не был напряжённым.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Ага. )Столько вокруг себя объединил, любое объединение обзавидуется)


Ладно, вижу что уже немного бессмысленно отвечать сурьёзно.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Нет, вы не сказали, что он должен неверно пониматься. Но вы заблуждаетесь в том, что есть достижения освобождения.


Есть конечно, достижение освобождения от цепляния и будущих рождений.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Дведха витакка сутта: Два типа мыслей
> 
> По мере того как я пребывал так, будучи прилежным, старательным, решительным, мысль об отречении возникла во мне. И я понял: «Эта мысль об отречении возникла во мне. Она не ведёт к моей собственной болезненности, болезненности других, болезненности моей и других. Она способствует мудрости, не создаёт сложностей, ведёт к ниббане. Даже если я буду обдумывать эту мысль в течение ночи, в течение дня, в течение дня и ночи, я не вижу ничего такого, чего бы следовало опасаться из-за неё. Но чрезмерным размышлением и обдумыванием я утомлю своё тело, а когда тело усталое, то и ум становится напряжённым, а когда ум напряжён, он далёк от сосредоточения». Поэтому я внутренне утверждал свой ум, успокаивал его, объединял, сосредотачивал. Почему? Чтобы мой ум не был напряжённым.


Йен, вы паразительно прекрасны в моих глазах) Ну как можно было привести пример, абсолютно верный иллюстрирующий наш диалог)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Есть конечно, достижение освобождения от цепляния и будущих рождений.


А как же Праджняпарамитахридая сутра?

----------


## Йен

> Йен, вы паразительно прекрасны в моих глазах) Ну как можно было привести пример, абсолютно верный иллюстрирующий наш диалог)


Это не диалог, а какие-то нелепые и невразумительные ваши претензии к одному из моих сообщений )

----------


## Йен

> А как же Праджняпарамитахридая сутра?


Не интересуюсь Махаяной )

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Это не диалог, а какие-то нелепые и невразумительные ваши претензии к одному из моих сообщений )


Ну ок, достигните скорее же освобождения-я буду очень ждать этого.

----------


## Йен

> Ну ок, достигните скорее же освобождения-я буду очень ждать этого.


Зачем от кого-то чего-то ждать. Не лучше ли своим умом и килесами заняться )

----------


## Альбина

Буддисты и буддистки. Проголосуйте, пожалуйста, поактивнее, если можно (с учителем- без учителя).Надо очень. Вы же опытные медитаторы), и для других это может быть пользой. И спасибо всем, кто поучаствовал и высказался.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Зачем от кого-то чего-то ждать. Не лучше ли своим умом и килесами заняться )


Нет, вы мне больше интересны.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Буддисты и буддистки. Проголосуйте, пожалуйста, поактивнее, если можно (с учителем- без учителя).Надо очень. Вы же опытные медитаторы), и для других это может быть пользой.


Добавьте еще пунктик - подходят все варианты, и я проголосую за него.

----------

Альбина (22.03.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Буддисты и буддистки. Проголосуйте, пожалуйста, поактивнее, если можно (с учителем- без учителя).Надо очень. Вы же опытные медитаторы), и для других это может быть пользой.


Нужен учитель Арья, у которого есть знание ниббаны. Но если его нет, то придется работать как получится )

----------

Альбина (22.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Добавьте еще пунктик - подходят все варианты, и я проголосую за него.


знать бы еще как добавить) но мне нужны крайности как-раз)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> знать бы еще как добавить) но мне нужны крайности как-раз)


я незнаю как тоже, опросы ни разу не создавала. 
Ну зачем тебе крайности, ведь это же мучение. Свобода от крайностей-вот это радость.

----------


## Галина_Сур

А если ты будешь несчастна, как ты сделаешь счастливыми других своим постом?

----------


## Альбина

> А если ты будешь несчастна, как ты сделаешь счастливыми других своим постом?


Я счастна . Все нормуль)

----------

Галина_Сур (22.03.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Я счастна . Все нормуль)


 :Smilie:  это прекрасно

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> кто из нынешних мастеров может дать наиболее эффективные и безопасные методики для начинающих


Не стыкуется. если техники эффективные значит они небезопасные. А если безопасные значит неэффективные. Так вот всё по свински в этом мире устроено  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (22.03.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> Не стыкуется. если техники эффективные значит они небезопасные. А если безопасные значит неэффективные. Так вот всё по свински в этом мире устроено


Медитация Анапанасати очень эффективная, проверенная временем и совершенно безопасная. Читайте Анапанасати сутту. Для новичков и старичков самое то и главное, при систематической практике обязательно ведёт к реализации.

----------


## Йен

> Медитация Анапанасати очень эффективная, проверенная временем и совершенно безопасная. Читайте Анапанасати сутту. Для новичков и старичков самое то и главное, при систематической практике обязательно ведёт к реализации.


Анапанасати можно практиковать неправильно и как минимум заработать головную боль из-за чрезмерной концентрации. Как-то один товарищ жаловался, посетив ретрит в Бирме, при этом явно недопонял наставника, сфокусировался что есть мочи - у него даже кончик носа онемел. Пыхтел так все положенные дни и кроме головняка ничего не добился )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2017), Кайто Накамура (22.03.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> Анапанасати можно практиковать неправильно и как минимум заработать головную боль из-за чрезмерной концентрации. Как-то один товарищ жаловался, посетив ретрит в Бирме, при этом явно недопонял наставника, сфокусировался что есть мочи - у него даже кончик носа онемел. Пыхтел так все положенные дни и кроме головняка ничего не добился )


Естественно, перед тем как приступить к медитации нужно упор сделать на предварительный практики, сжигание неблагой кармы и накопление заслуг, как говориться, без простирания никуда.

----------


## Йен

> Естественно, перед тем как приступить к медитации нужно упор сделать на предварительный практики, сжигание неблагой кармы и накопление заслуг, как говориться, без простирания никуда.


Да причем тут простирания. Нужно хотя бы терию изучить, особенно если едешь на ретрит в другую страну, где возможно недопонимание из-за языкового барьера, а инструктор попадется не совсем компетентный.

----------


## Альбина

[QUOTE=Кайто Накамура;783309]Не стыкуется. если техники эффективные значит они небезопасные. А если безопасные значит неэффективные. Так вот всё по свински в этом мире устроено  :Smilie: [/QU

т.е. нет худа без добра а добра без худа? вот ведь двойственно все как. вот оно откуда))

----------


## Ometoff

> Да причем тут простирания. Нужно хотя бы терию изучить, особенно если едешь на ретрит в другую страну, где возможно недопонимание из-за языкового барьера, а инструктор попадется не совсем компетентный.


А зачем вообще ехать в чужую страну, не зная их языка, без переводчика, да ещё и к не компетентному инструктору? Если человеку трудно понять как практиковать Анапанасати медитацию по словам Будды, то как раз простирания ему и помогут, чтобы устранить не благую карму и снять блоки в теле и уме.

----------


## Ometoff

А вообще, прежде чем заниматься медитацией, нудно начать нравственный образ жизни и отречься от эгоистичных жизненных устремлений, иначе ничего хорошего не выйдет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы заблуждаетесь. ВСЕ это связано с кармой. Вырваться из круга кармы-вот освобождение. Да, методы работы с умом, это может принести пользу, несомненно.


"четана - вот что я называю кармой"(с)
                                                          (Будда Шакьямуни)
; )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нужен учитель Арья, у которого есть знание ниббаны. Но если его нет, то придется работать как получится )


Нужен ученик хотябы Арья-шротапана-марга, для имения такого учителя )

Но если  щё не таков ученик, то  полезен будет и просто более опытный наставник.




> . Нужно хотя бы терию изучить, особенно если едешь на ретрит в другую страну, где возможно недопонимание из-за языкового барьера, а инструктор попадется не совсем компетентный.


Может  гайморит пролечить вначале надо было ?

----------


## Альбина

> А вообще, прежде чем заниматься медитацией, нудно начать нравственный образ жизни и отречься от эгоистичных жизненных устремлений, иначе ничего хорошего не выйдет.


нравственный образ жизни начать наинуднейше))я вам скажу))

----------


## Галина_Сур

> "четана - вот что я называю кармой"(с)
>                                                           (Будда Шакьямуни)
> ; )


 :Wink: 
к чему Вы привели это часть высказывания?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> к чему Вы привели это часть высказывания?


Карма создаётся умом, храниться в уме, умом и переживается.
Работая с умом - работаешь и с кармой.
Работая с нравственностью, сосредоточением и мудростью - работаешь умом, в уме и с умом.

Так ведь ?
 :Wink:

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Карма создаётся умом, храниться в уме, умом и переживается.
> Работая с умом - работаешь и с кармой.
> Работая с нравственностью, сосредоточением и мудростью - работаешь умом, в уме и с умом.
> 
> Так ведь ?


Да, весьма похоже на то, что я знаю о карме.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.03.2017)

----------


## ullu

> Любимые буддисты, Я запуталась, но мне нужно разобраться, . Заниматься медитацией лучше с учителем или без? Это не для себя, это вообще. Надо.Для людей.И если нет учителя к примеру под боком- кто из нынешних мастеров может дать наиболее эффективные и безопасные методики для начинающих и где ее взять? Пожалуйста если отвечать, то только -имена или ссылки. Очень надо .Хотя- нет, пишите что хотите ну или просто можно дискуссию устроить как обычно .))Короче - volens-nolens.Но хорошие советы для *начинающих* по медитации нужны.


Все зависит от целей ,  нужна ли просто гигена ума, для спокойствия и душевного равновесия, или практика для освобождения , или что-то ещё ?
Для разных задач разный может быть подход. С учителем всегда лучше, без вопросов. Без учителя тоже можно конечно, но не всегда и не понятно зачем, если есть у кого учиться удаленно.
Если речь об освобождении, то какую медитацию выбирать зависит от того, какое воззрение человек понимает. Откуда ему стартовать, каковы его способности.

Для совсем начинающих ( да и для продолжающих ) у Игоря есть хороший курс 28 дней медитации. И ещё лекции и семинары, в том числе и дистанционное обучение.
http://svobodauma.org/learning/online/

И конечно Санти Маха Сангха специально создана Чогьялом Намкаем Норбу  для того, чтобы последовательно и правильно учиться. 
Драгоценный сосуд учебник для уровня Основы, с которого всем необходимо начинать обучение. И проходят курсы. ретриты и практики в общинах, но можно изучать и самостоятельно, опираясь на объяснения Ринпоче , которые можно слушать через вебкаст, и на книги. Но передача Гуру-йоги дзогчен необходима для практики Гуру-йоги, рушенов, семдзинов и 7го лочжонга, и передача на мантры необходима для практик тантры, которые содержатся в Драгоценном сосуде, ну Гуру-йога тут тоже нужна.

----------

Альбина (23.03.2017), Шуньяананда (23.03.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

_Сегодняшнее обилие книг о медитации ужасает Бханте, он считает, что это наносит практикующим Дхамму огромный вред, потому что книги, как правило, написаны людьми, не имеющими реального представления ни о джханах, ни о випассане.

«Невозможно научиться медитировать через чтение, – вздыхает он – Это большое заблуждение. Это как научиться плавать: вы должны прыгнуть в воду, а не читать инструкции о том, что такое брасс или кроль! Раньше приходящие в медитационные центры люди не читали книг о медитации. Если они не знали даже «Сатипаттхана сутту» ничего страшного! Зато они были готовы следовать учителям во всем._

Бханте Пемасири Тхера. Постижение буддийского пути.

----------

Ometoff (23.03.2017), Альбина (23.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (23.03.2017), Кайто Накамура (23.03.2017), Шуньяананда (23.03.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> _Сегодняшнее обилие книг о медитации ужасает Бханте, он считает, что это наносит практикующим Дхамму огромный вред, потому что книги, как правило, написаны людьми, не имеющими реального представления ни о джханах, ни о випассане.
> 
> «Невозможно научиться медитировать через чтение, – вздыхает он – Это большое заблуждение. Это как научиться плавать: вы должны прыгнуть в воду, а не читать инструкции о том, что такое брасс или кроль! Раньше приходящие в медитационные центры люди не читали книг о медитации. Если они не знали даже «Сатипаттхана сутту» ничего страшного! Зато они были готовы следовать учителям во всем._
> 
> Бханте Пемасири Тхера. Постижение буддийского пути.


для меня незнание большинства представленных на форуме традиций порождает вопрос к знающим их-пратьяхара,дхарана и дхьяна как разделяются и практикуются разными школами буддийской традиции?.притом что в две последние группы практик без учителя и или без ухода от мира лучше не соваться!!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Для получения среднего образования идут учится в школу, для высшего специального в вузы. Для обретения тех или иных навыков идут на те или иные курсы. 
Для того чтоб научится иностранному языку, музыке, рисованию, какойто спортивной дисциплине, ...  ищут преподавателей, тренеров, берут уроки ... .

Для того чтоб научится практикам медитации почемуто ищут книги и сторонятся обучения ... , имхо: странно это однако.

----------

Шуньяананда (23.03.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Для получения среднего образования идут учится в школу, для высшего специального в вузы. Для обретения тех или иных навыков идут на те или иные курсы. 
> Для того чтоб научится иностранному языку, музыке, рисованию, какойто спортивной дисциплине, ...  ищут преподавателей, тренеров, берут уроки ... .
> 
> Для того чтоб научится практикам медитации почемуто ищут книги и сторонятся обучения ... , имхо: странно это однако.


А тогда где консерватория для медитации? я сейчас полазил-широко развернутая система ретритов,семинаров,вообще мероприятий-если это Учителя,то я в восторге и рад за людей соответствующих школ..тут ответ вопрос из соседней темы.почему себя человек заявляет одновременно пребывающим в 4-х школах.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> А тогда где консерватория для медитации? я сейчас полазил-широко развернутая система ретритов,семинаров,вообще мероприятий-если это Учителя,то я в восторге и рад за людей соответствующих школ..тут ответ вопрос из соседней темы.почему себя человек заявляет одновременно пребывающим в 4-х школах.


Как мне известно: случается но крайне редко (и в основном в Гелуг), что некие Ламы советуют развивать классическую Шаматху- для вспоможения Тантре. В иных школах, в пору моего контакта с ними, в основном Шаматху (медитацию- как тренинг), не выделяют как отдельную дисциплину, а тренируют её в контексте сложных визуализаций выполняя разные Садханы. И поэтому там нелеп сам запрос на "учителя медитации" ибо Ваджра- гуру- и есть "всё в одном флаконе".

----------

Шуньяананда (23.03.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Может  гайморит пролечить вначале надо было ?


Какой еще гайморит, вы о чем вообще? ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Какой еще гайморит, вы о чем вообще? ))


О головных болях, от чрезмерного дыхания или чрезмерном усилии концентрации на дыхании )
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post783315

В таких ситуациях, часто причина боли, именно в гайморите.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А тогда где консерватория для медитации? я сейчас полазил-широко развернутая система ретритов,семинаров,вообще мероприятий-если это Учителя,то я в восторге и рад за людей соответствующих школ...


Консерватории и высшие образовательные учреждения пока больше в Азиях и Индиях.
Но и на "условном западе" довольно уже хорошие сдвиги в этом плане есть, ретритные центры, институты, программы...,  с опытом работы 30-45 лет. Различных линий и традиций.

----------

Шуньяананда (23.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как мне известно: случается но крайне редко (и в основном в Гелуг), что некие Ламы советуют развивать классическую Шаматху- для вспоможения Тантре. В иных школах, в пору моего контакта с ними, в основном Шаматху (медитацию- как тренинг), не выделяют как отдельную дисциплину, а тренируют её в контексте сложных визуализаций выполняя разные Садханы. И поэтому там нелеп сам запрос на "учителя медитации" ибо Ваджра- гуру- и есть "всё в одном флаконе".


Несоглашусь с Вами.
Шинэ-Лхатонг вполне практикуется в Кагью как самодостаточная и полноценная практика уровня Махамудры, в Тибете начиная от передачи опыта Учителя Майтрипы Марпе-переводчику.
Всем известные Чагчэн Нёндро, составленные  Девятым Гьялва Кармапой, прекрасно обьснённые Первым Джамгён Конгтрюлом и принесённые на запад в основном через Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче, какраз и являются предварительными практиками к Шинэ и Лхатонг, тобишь Шаматхе и Випашьяне.

Вообще скорее работа с формами и энергиями является подспорьем для работы непосредственно с  умом )

(п.с. кстати вот перевод на англицкий компедиума Джамгён Конгтрюла (по вопросу шаматха випашьяна, можно обратить внимание на восьмой том:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25653
Также на русском есть
Махамудра рассеивающая тьму неведения Девятого Гьялва Кармапы с комментарием Беру Ченце Ринпоче 
Также Калу Ринпоче - Самоцветное украшение разнообразных устных наставлений  посвящённая данной линии Махамудры.
Ну и много наставлений по Шинэ Лхатонг давалось и даётся, ну и практикуется естессно (в том числе и в затворах)  )

----------


## Дубинин

> Несоглашусь с Вами.
> Шинэ-Лхатонг вполне практикуется в Кагью как самодостаточная и полноценная практика уровня Махамудры, в Тибете начиная от передачи опыта Учителя Майтрипы Мерпе-переводчику.
> Всем известные Чагчэн Нёндро, составленные  Девятым Гьялва Кармапой, прекрасно обьснённые Первым Джамгён Конгтрюлом и принесённые на запад в основном через Кьябдже Калу Ринполе, какраз и являются предварительными практиками к Шинэ и Лхатонг, тобишь Шаматхе и Випашьяне.
> 
> Вообще скорее работа с формами и энергиями является подспорьем для работы непосредственно с  умом )
> 
> (п.с. кстати вот перевод на англицкий компедиума Джамгён Конгтрюла (по вопросу шаматха випашьяна, можно обратить внимание на восьмой том:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25653
> Также на русском есть
> ...


Я ж оговорился, что ссылаюсь на свой опыт разных ретритов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.03.2017)

----------


## Йен

> В таких ситуациях, часто причина боли, именно в гайморите.


Причина болей в напряжении. Когда практикующий всю свою волю в одной точке фокусирует, возникает напряжение, спазм и боль. Анапанасати - это просто памятование и расслабление, если появляется напряжение в теле, значит практика неправильная.

----------

Альбина (24.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (24.03.2017), Шуньяананда (24.03.2017)

----------


## Алик

"Иногда, сидя в медитации, я думал: «Что я должен делать? Надо ли повторять имя Будды? Или делать что-то ещё? Что такое медитация, на самом деле?» Я продолжал задавать себе эти вопросы, пока не превратился в большой шар сомнений. Однако, пока я был в этой школе, мои сомнения так и не разрешились... Шен Янь"
 Далее очень хорошая статья :
http://zen-do.ru/texts/73-zen-concentration

----------

Денис Васильевич (24.03.2017), Фил (24.03.2017), Шуньяананда (24.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Причина болей в напряжении. Когда практикующий всю свою волю в одной точке фокусирует, возникает напряжение, спазм и боль. Анапанасати - это просто памятование и расслабление, если появляется напряжение в теле, значит практика неправильная.


Да, и это знать важно перед началом практики. К сожалению, зачастую такие  базовые основы в книгах не обговариваются, как и множество других вроде бы мелочей. Да и всё не обговоришь. Плюс читающих зачастую основные нюансы пропускает  отдавая предпочтение экзотике мистике и непонятному, а работа с умом вся на тонких нюансах построена, такова его природа - тонкость, неуловимость, нюансность : )

А чтоб было более точнее, то небольшая поправочка:

Сати - это просто памятование и расслабление.
Анапанасати - это просто памятование о дыхании и расслабление.

(А что касается гайморита, то болит от чрезмерного напряжения ведь чтото вещественное а не процесс внимания, страдает наболее слабое место связанное с дыхательной системой. Может конечно напр. и глазное давление повышаться. )

----------

Альбина (24.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Да, и это знать важно перед началом практики. К сожалению, зачастую такие  базовые основы в книгах не обговариваются, как и множество других вроде бы мелочей. Да и всё не обговоришь. Плюс читающих зачастую основные нюансы пропускает  отдавая предпочтение экзотике мистике и непонятному, а работа с умом вся на тонких нюансах построена, такова его природа - тонкость, неуловимость, нюансность : )
> 
> А чтоб было более точнее, то небольшая поправочка:
> 
> Сати - это просто памятование и расслабление.
> Анапанасати - это просто памятование о дыхании и расслабление.
> 
> (А что касается гайморита, то болит от чрезмерного напряжения ведь чтото вещественное а не процесс внимания, страдает наболее слабое место связанное с дыхательной системой. Может конечно напр. и глазное давление повышаться. )


Именно, о мудреййший из мудрейших В.Н. Т.е. пишется об всем - о чем угодно, но главное вообще пропускается, а потом вот это все и происходит. Перенапряжение - это не есть хорошийи знак и влечет .влечет ..и  влечет. Можно уловить же этот момент и элементарно переваться, хотя бы.. А так выходит, что сосредоточение на каких-то геммороях просиходит.)) Спасибо -помогли невероятно.

----------


## Йен

Лунг Пхо, который обучал меня анапанасати, сразу предупредил, что дыхание надо осознавать-памятовать: "бао-бао, нит-ной", то есть очень легко, потихоньку, не нужно на этом процессе сильно сосредотчиваться-концентрироваться. К тому же самадхи, обусловлено пассадхи, то есть расслаблением.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Лунг Пхо, который обучал меня анапанасати, сразу предупредил, что дыхание надо осознавать-памятовать: "бао-бао, нит-ной", то есть очень легко, потихоньку, не нужно на этом процессе сильно сосредотчиваться-концентрироваться. К тому же самадхи, обусловлено пассадхи, то есть расслаблением.


Что?- что?, нам диктует диалектика существования медитации на дыхании?:
1.Медитация- есть единство борьбы *отвлечения* от дыхания (блаженство, узнавание дыхания- как "дыхание" и пр..) и * концентрации* на "только дыхании".
2.Накопив количество  "концентраций"- переходим в иное "качество"- "не медитацию" (ибо исчезло "узнавание объекта медитации")
3."Иное качество"- называем "нирвана" - т.е. не нахождение "качеств объекта медитации".
Изучаем товарища Гегеля и его продолжателей товарищей Маркса и пр..!

----------

Мяснов (27.03.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Что?- что?, нам диктует диалектика существования медитации на дыхании?:
> 1.Медитация- есть единство борьбы *отвлечения* от дыхания (блаженство, узнавание дыхания- как "дыхание" и пр..) и * концентрации* на "только дыхании".
> 2.Накопив количество  "концентраций"- переходим в иное "качество"- "не медитацию" (ибо исчезло "узнавание объекта медитации")
> 3."Иное качество"- называем "нирвана" - т.е. не нахождение "качеств объекта медитации".
> Изучаем товарища Гегеля и его продолжателей товарищей Маркса и пр..!


Я не знаю кто вам что диктует, если вы будете только на дыхании концентрироваться, то нравственность и мудрость оставите за пределами узенькой дырочки, через которую в блаженство просочитесь, после чего произойдет полное поглощение ума объектом, вследствие которого дальнейшая работа по рассмотрению трех характеристик, то есть развитие мудрости ведущей к Ниббане, будет невозможна.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я не знаю кто вам что диктует, если вы будете только на дыхании концентрироваться, то нравственность и мудрость оставите за пределами узенькой дырочки, через которую в блаженство просочитесь.


Фигня ваше блаженство (сопутствующий фактор- поначалу показывающий "верность" занятия, а затем - отвлекающий). А верно исполненная медитация- диалектической логикой- не может не перетечь в Випашьяну. (мы- реализованные тантристы- махамудристы и прочие исты- так сразу с "конца" начинаем!)

----------

Мяснов (27.03.2017), Шуньяананда (24.03.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Фигня ваше блаженство (сопутствующий фактор- поначалу показывающий "верность" занятия, а затем - отвлекающий). *А верно исполненная медитация-* диалектической логикой- не может не перетечь в Випашьяну. (мы- реализованные тантристы- махамудристы и прочие исты- так сразу с "конца" начинаем!)


разве дхьяна для Вашей школы не спонтанный процесс?

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Лунг Пхо, который обучал меня анапанасати, сразу предупредил, что дыхание надо осознавать-памятовать: "бао-бао, нит-ной", то есть очень легко, потихоньку, не нужно на этом процессе сильно сосредотчиваться-концентрироваться. К тому же самадхи, обусловлено пассадхи, то есть расслаблением.


Разве расслабление не более ранняя форма в садхане.Как оно может обусловливать самадхи?

----------


## Йен

> Разве расслабление не более ранняя форма в садхане.Как оно может обусловливать самадхи?


Боджанга смотрите.

----------

Шуньяананда (24.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> разве дхьяна для Вашей школы не спонтанный процесс?


Ну чего-то такое смутно припоминается, что пока я не стал просветлённым, то да- кажется "союз блаженства и пустоты"- такое обзывали. (но в моей сутре выше- я троллил в лёгкую- тхеравадолюба)

----------

Шуньяананда (24.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Фигня ваше блаженство (сопутствующий фактор- поначалу показывающий "верность" занятия, а затем - отвлекающий). А *верно исполненная медитация*- диалектической логикой- *не может не перетечь в Випашьяну.* (мы- реализованные тантристы- *махамудристы* и прочие исты- *так сразу с "конца" начинаем*!)


Нет.




> (но в моей сутре выше- я троллил в лёгкую- тхеравадолюба)


Имхо - зря.
И так очень мало тхеравадинов хоть чтото в русскоязычном нете пишут, из реально имеющих наставления по созерцанию и практикующих.

----------

Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разве расслабление не более ранняя форма в садхане.Как оно может обусловливать самадхи?


Что значит самйама (saṃyama) ?

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Что значит самйама (saṃyama) ?


техника неподвижной концентрации на какой то точке тела или небольшой области.Концентрация на кончике носа обостряет обоняние до предела.Концентрия на некоторых точках языка дает способность обходиться без еды несколько месяцев.Но у неофита может развиться анорексия и депрессия!!Предполагает работу с тонким телом,шарира стхула и пурушей.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разве расслабление не более ранняя форма в садхане.Как оно может обусловливать самадхи?


Попробую с другой стороны )

Есть ли самадхи без дхйаны ?
Есть ли дхьйана без дхараны ?
Есть ли дхарана без расслабления ?

Присутствуют ли в самадхи - дхьйана, дхарана и расслабление ?
Будет ли самадхи  при отсутствии чего нибудь из вышеперечисленного ?

----------

Шуньяананда (24.03.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Попробую с другой стороны )
> 
> Есть ли самадхи без дхйаны ?
> Есть ли дхьйана без дхараны ?
> Есть ли дхарана без расслабления ?
> 
> Присутствуют ли в самадхи - дхьйана, дхарана и расслабление ?
> Будет ли самадхи  при отсутствии чего нибудь из вышеперечисленного ?


Спонтанное самадхи вообще без какой то предварительной практики не такая уж и редкость.
Современный человек часто начиная практиковать "врывается" в средину процесса в пратьяхару или дхарану..Цена вопроса при этом непредсказуема..
Если же в теоретическом плане-поскольку все это полевые эффекты ,то все эти феномены связаны только с центром,а не между собой

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спонтанное самадхи вообще без какой то предварительной практики не такая уж и редкость.


Думаю ничего не возникает без соответствующих причин и необходимых условий.
И ведь расслабление, хоть и неявляется непосредственной причиной  самадхи, но является ведь необходимым условием. Тож обуславливает.



> Современный человек часто начиная практиковать "врывается" в средину процесса в пратьяхару или дхарану..Цена вопроса при этом непредсказуема..


А есть ли такой момент когда небыло бы вообще никакой никакойшенькой осознанности и вдруг она возникла ?

(Кстати слышал мнение одного йогина, что начинающим практику в разные возрасты,  в молодости лучше больше внимания уделять асанам, в зрелом возрасте пранаяме, а в преклонном именно созерцанию. Ведь всякие ступени, что в буддизме что в йоге придумали на западе, а на востоке это всё _анга_ - части. Части, компоненты, слагающие Пути. Как напр. в известных сравнениях с частями дерева или со спицами колеса)

----------

Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Думаю ничего не возникает без соответствующих причин и необходимых условий.
> И ведь расслабление, хоть и неявляется непосредственной причиной  самадхи, но является ведь необходимым условием. Тож обуславливает.
> 
> А есть ли такой момент когда небыло бы вообще никакой никакойшенькой осознанности и вдруг она возникла ?


Расслабление даже йогами практиками воспринимается как панацея.У меня ,не в йоге,был пациент,который не мог напрячь мышцы ног.При болвом амиотрофическом склерозе человек готов есть мочу молодого поросенка,и пить его кал-лишь бы не расслабляться.
 дело в кальке запечатлении васанов и самскаровили по Джону Лилли,в памятном следе..Причем в преадаптациях человек-в этой жизни или в апедыдущих,их имеет.И воникает не доморощенный окрик специалиста"Расслабьтесь",но грамотное применение самьямы и ньясы.которое очерчивет шарира стхула,очищает внутренние течения надей и пр и пр..
Осознанность -как ослабевание самскаров и васанов?.Инсайт помятных следов.?осознанность -слишком дискретное понятие.Что касается практики,то в традиции уже априори есть то что будет в практике,как ключ и замок

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Осознанность -как ослабевание самскаров и васанов?.Инсайт помятных следов.?осознанность -слишком дискретное понятие.Что касается практики,то в традиции уже априори есть то что будет в практике,как ключ и замок


Осознанность, просто осознанность, сознательность - есть ли такой момент когда небыло бы вообще никакой никакойшенькой осознанности и вдруг она возникла ?

Кмк., в ответе на этот вопрос (внутреннем ответе, на опыте, при формальном созерцании и в жизни), а также в понимании причин и условий глубоких уровней осознанности, внимательности, памятовании\незабывчатости - будет и ответ насчёт _спонтанных самадхи_.

----------

Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Осознанность, просто осознанность, сознательность - есть ли такой момент когда небыло бы вообще никакой никакойшенькой осознанности и вдруг она возникла ?
> 
> Кмк., в ответе на этот вопрос (внутреннем ответе, на опыте, при формальном созерцании и в жизни), а также в понимании причин и условий глубоких уровней осознанности, внимательности, памятовании\незабывчатости - будет и ответ насчёт _спонтанных самадхи_.


Глубокие уровни осознанности -все же не модель физическая или абстрактная..Тут и разница в традициях,очень сильно нарезанная.В Вашей школе,к стыду своему только наобум,сансара и нирвана бинар,равно существующая логическая пара.Я склоняюсь к тому из практики и обратно что есть только нирвана для осознасти,скольки бы она уровневая не случилась и как бы она на каком то из уровней закреплялась практикой.И тут,хоть дерись-процесс спонтанный..и если нирвана не бинарна,то вступает в силу двоичная система обозначений.Нирвана=1,а сансара=0.(хотя это опять моя вольность,мож и реципрокно!!Тут медитировать и медитировать)И в этой системе много чо счас записано..счас я немного посижу на своем любимом коньке-номотетическои иидеографическом подходе.Вы ,мне кажеться,как и многие здесь исходите изномотетики-В систематике Вам надо некое действие положить на полочку известных координат.Я больше склонен очерчивать события ,как индивидуальные,феноменологически.Случилось-значит случилось..это не хвастовство,а скорее жалоба-жизнь такая!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Глубокие уровни осознанности -все же не модель физическая или абстрактная..Тут и разница в традициях,очень сильно нарезанная.В Вашей школе,к стыду своему только наобум,сансара и нирвана бинар,равно существующая логическая пара......!


В этой традиции, что самсара, что нирвана - не существуют сами по себе, анатма.
А существуют как индивидуальная круговерть существа по причине омрачений(клеша) и как пресечение\прекращение\угасание\нирвана омрачений клеш причин круговерти(самсара).

(существо - непрерывность индивидуальной совокупности ума-формы\ума-энергий\ума-материй).


Осознанность, внимательность, памятование\незабывчатость в созерцании, это какието другие чем осознанности, внимательность, памятование\незабывчатость в обычной несозерцательной жизни  ?

----------

Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> В этой традиции, что самсара, что нирвана - не существуют сами по себе, анатма.
> А существуют как индивидуальная круговерть существа по причине омрачений(клеша) и как пресечение\прекращение\угасание\нирвана омрачений клеш причин круговерти(самсара).
> 
> (существо - непрерывность индивидуальной совокупности ума-формы\ума-энергий\ума-материй).
> 
> 
> Осознанность, внимательность, памятование\незабывчатость в созерцании, это какието другие чем осознанности, внимательность, памятование\незабывчатость в обычной несозерцательной жизни  ?


для моего скромного места самоуничтожения пракикой достаточно более простого(буль проще-и люди к тебе потянутся.Или Сложная система ложна быть описана максимально слабым описанием) достаточно пока той примитивной и поэтому могущей и жаждущей быть познанной модели,Мной для Вас изложенной.Уже я осознал что ,возможно,пренебрежение Упайей,или многознанием,как не приводящей к Мудрости,или нирване,сильно тормозит.Но традиция мне позволяет экзистенциально,феноменологически прислушиваться к Другим,с учетом того,что они =Другие и равные(гарбха)но впихать это в свою практику,если не случилось-я не могу...Соотношение части и целого Праджня парамита..Иначе чокнешься и начнешь считать спички в коробках,прежде чем зажечь газ!!!
За клеши.это сансара в каком то тат модифицированном состоянии,кажимость-кореньь квадратной из -1,мнимость помноженная на  коэффициэнт !!Ну а коэффициент ,вытягнутый из корня конечно иллюзорно приятный...то есть я знаю как бы что это у других есть-другие мне об этом говорят,но пока гром не грянет,мужик не перекреститься..Или как это включить в свою практику?А есле не включать-то и вообще..Как говорил красноармеец Сухов на предложение взять коня"Да ну его,корми еще!!"
Результат практики-интуитивная ясность,внутренняя правдивость,без Упайи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Результат практики-интуитивная ясность,внутренняя правдивость,без Упайи.


Имхо: без метода - врядли.
Даже если есть Видение, Взгляд, то всёравно нужен Метод, чтоб это реально осуществить и получить Плод, Результат.
Иначе будет как у безрукого и безного человека, цель зрит, а добраться неможет.
Или как у  книгочеев, книга читается ставится на полку, изменений хочется, а как это осуществить неизвестно. 
Или как у имеющих вредные привычки, знаешь что вредно, а поделать с этим ничего не способен.

----------

Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Имхо: без метода - врядли.
> Даже если есть Видение, Взгляд, то всёравно нужен Метод, чтоб это реально осуществить и получить Плод, Результат.
> Иначе будет как у безрукого и безного человека, цель зрит, а добраться неможет.
> Или как у  книгочеев, книга читается ставится на полку, изменений хочется, а как это осуществить неизвестно. 
> Или как у имеющих вредные привычки, знаешь что вредно, а поделать с этим ничего не способен.


я не совсем точно выразился и вызвал праведный Ваш  монолог про Метод..Метод и его Ваша пропоганда ко мне обращенная-это когда номотетика для многих.
Не вдааваясь в историю развития мыслей из разных школ о смысле термина Упайя-но я то употребил в смысле Многознания,которое не научает Мудрости.Но требует такой бурсацкой готовности все помнить.Типа выучить все,а потом найти нужное.
 мне легче определиться в поворотных точках индивидуальной практики,то что можно определить как интуитивно прочувствованный переход "Через 0"" иногда как нужный,а иногда и страшный и очень опасный.
А чисто про Учителя-пришло известие,что он умер в Индии.Пожалуй что без него я бы развился как то в другом русле.Было еще два человека которые помогли с определением точек сборки для практики и ее анализа.
Кстати все три названных имеют опыт советских лагерей-вот в чем коренное отличие их Метода.И Практики.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Можно ли отнести медитацию на огонь к буддийской практике?

----------


## ullu

> Можно ли отнести медитацию на огонь к буддийской практике?


Медитация на огонь это исследование своего ума на наличие в нем огня ?  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Альбина

> Медитация на огонь это исследование своего ума на наличие в нем огня ? ))


Т.е нет такого в буддизме?. А вы, кстати, сейчас верны).Скорее, идентификация...

----------


## ullu

> Т.е нет такого в буддизме?. А вы, кстати, сейчас верны).Скорее, идентификация...


Ну буддисты исследуют ум и явления, чтобы обнаружить их природу. Может быть кто-то исследует огонь, чтоб обнаружить его природу. 
Я не понимаю, что значит "на". 

Не, не идентификация, я думаю, что исследование. Мы же ни с чем не идентифицируемся, мы исследуем как оно устроено, заранее об этом ничего не зная.
Это может быть обнаружение, но идентификация не может же быть, для идентификации нужно найти тожедественное известному, а мы открываем новое знание.
Хотя если посмотреть на это с точки зрения того, что мы пытаемся через опыт понять то, что написано в текстах, то можно сказать и идентификация. Но тут опасность есть , вместо того, чтобы получить новое знание, можно свой опыт одеть в одежду своих представлений об этом, полученых через интеллектуальное изучение.
Поэтому я бы все же выбрала исследование и открытие.

----------

Альбина (27.03.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Можно ли отнести медитацию на огонь к буддийской практике?


Да. Это практика туммо.

----------

Альбина (27.03.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

> Можно ли отнести медитацию на огонь к буддийской практике?


Да,но лучше не делать этого в квартире. Сейчас такие пробки,что пожарные могут и не успеть.

----------

Альбина (27.03.2017), Шуньяананда (27.03.2017)

----------


## Амир

> Можно ли отнести медитацию на огонь к буддийской практике?


В буддизме много разных видов медитаций, это может быть медитация направленная на сосредоточение, может быть медитация на объединение с той или иной энергией (например, как уже было сказано - тумо), а может быть и и медитация без медитации - созерцание... Т.е. само по себе наличие или отсутствие огня ни о чём не говорит.

----------

Альбина (27.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Можно ли отнести медитацию на огонь к буддийской практике?


В японской ваджраяне, школы Сингон, ритуал гома, является медитацией над очищающим огнём Будды

----------

Альбина (27.03.2017), Шуньшунь (27.03.2017), Шуньяананда (27.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Отлично)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну буддисты исследуют ум и явления, чтобы обнаружить их природу. Может быть кто-то исследует огонь, чтоб обнаружить его природу. 
> Я не понимаю, что значит "на". 
> 
> Не, не идентификация, я думаю, что исследование. Мы же ни с чем не идентифицируемся, мы исследуем как оно устроено, заранее об этом ничего не зная.
> Это может быть обнаружение, но идентификация не может же быть, для идентификации нужно найти тожедественное известному, а мы открываем новое знание.
> Хотя если посмотреть на это с точки зрения того, что мы пытаемся через опыт понять то, что написано в текстах, то можно сказать и идентификация. Но тут опасность есть , вместо того, чтобы получить новое знание, можно свой опыт одеть в одежду своих представлений об этом, полученых через интеллектуальное изучение.
> Поэтому я бы все же выбрала исследование и открытие.


Основное качество  огня и ума  -одинаковое . Вот скажем так. И если поймать его, дать им соприкоснуться- это дает силу и очищение, собственно очищение и есть сила.

----------

Шуньяананда (27.03.2017)

----------


## ullu

> Основное качество  огня и ум  -одинаковое . Вот скажем так. И если поймать его, дать им соприкоснуться- это дает силу и очищение, собственно очищение и есть сила.


Про это ничего не могу сказать.

----------

Альбина (27.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

На огонь медитировать можно, на свечку к примеру, но трудно- есть затыки:
1. Объект медитации не должен меняться, и если выбираем "пламя"- то придётся научиться "отсекать" меняющуюся форму- оставляя пламя как суть.
2. Просмотр огня- рефлекторно вызывает "блаженный тупняк"- и сие есть препятствие (оставить блаженство- и не вовлекаться в тупняк- дополнительная сложность).

----------

Альбина (27.03.2017), Мяснов (27.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Альбина, есть ещё такая книга, может быть Вам интересно будет её прочитать:

Блаженство внутреннего огня. Сокровенная практика Шести йог Наропы. Автор: Тубтен Еше

http://www.e-reading.by/bookreader.p...og_Naropy.html

Гарчен Ринпоче показывает какие процессы происходят в теле от практики туммо, снимают специальной съёмкой, инфракрасной, или как она там называется, я не знаю:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUQ-SV092GM

----------

Альбина (27.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Практик йоги внутреннего огня (туммо)

----------


## Альбина

> Про это ничего не могу сказать.


(Тань, это я сейчас свои мысли пропускаю через тебя- можно7)))

так и есть . медитация на огонь -это нереально эффективная штука чистки, ....но ..вот опять же -что важно-надо поймать нужный момент этой потребности, тогда идет супер мега сброс.)
просто сидеть и пялиться как истукан ( как Йен говорит)))-дело -не дело.. вот как раз таки и должно быть отсутствие знания, что огонь-это то то то то и то то....тогда будет близость огня. .. грубо говоря, когда его знают - он не дает своей силы)) (такой вот он всегда таинственный))))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

В двух документалках говорят о йогинах практикующих туммо: 

1) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnZwZq45TiM&t=9s

2) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DjYPCDGyPQ&t=3s

----------


## Альбина

> На огонь медитировать можно, на свечку к примеру, но трудно- есть затыки:
> 1. Объект медитации не должен меняться, и если выбираем "пламя"- то придётся научиться "отсекать" меняющуюся форму- оставляя пламя как суть.
> 2. Просмотр огня- рефлекторно вызывает "блаженный тупняк"- и сие есть препятствие (оставить блаженство- и не вовлекаться в тупняк- дополнительная сложность).


именно . свечку можно ( я об этом как-раз и хотела сказать, но пока постиснялась чето)))  а ..тупняк вызывается у старых и противных, ограниченных жизнью  галош..

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина, есть ещё такая книга, может быть Вам интересно будет её прочитать:
> 
> Блаженство внутреннего огня. Сокровенная практика Шести йог Наропы. Автор: Тубтен Еше
> 
> http://www.e-reading.by/bookreader.p...og_Naropy.html
> 
> Гарчен Ринпоче показывает какие процессы происходят в теле от практики туммо, снимают специальной съёмкой, инфракрасной, или как она там называется, я не знаю:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUQ-SV092GM


не.. мне сейчас интересен наружный)))

----------


## Дубинин

> именно . свечку можно ( я об этом и хотела сказать)  а ..тупняк вызывается у старых и противных, ограниченных жизнью  галош..


На свечку прописанную дохтуром или всезнающей соседкой- тоже можно медитировать, и принципы "шаматхи" все те-же не волшебные.. (вовсе не объеденение с "духом- сутью гемморойного противоядия", а все те-же унылые: "нахождение объекта медитации" и "противоядия от отвлечений"- их применение или не применение..)

----------

Альбина (27.03.2017), Мяснов (27.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Но всё время смотреть на пламя свечи, мне кажется вредно для глаз, может быть это как на сварку смотреть.

----------

Альбина (27.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина

точно... надо умом его увидеть не концентрируясь зрением а должна вся ось увидеть (кто не вкуривает -прошу прощения))..слово-медитация- больно широкое....хотя суть такая-же

----------


## Альбина

> На свечку прописанную дохтуром или всезнающей соседкой- тоже можно медитировать, и принципы "шаматхи" все те-же не волшебные.. (вовсе не объеденение с "духом- сутью гемморойного противоядия", а все те-же унылые: "нахождение объекта медитации" и "противоядия от отвлечений"- их применение или не применение..)


Может задумаетесь об открытии собственного свечного заводика?..

----------

Дубинин (27.03.2017)

----------


## Йен

> (Тань, это я сейчас свои мысли пропускаю через тебя- можно7)))
> 
> так и есть . медитация на огонь -это нереально эффективная штука чистки, ....но ..вот опять же -что важно-надо поймать нужный момент этой потребности, тогда идет супер мега сброс.)
> просто сидеть и пялиться как истукан ( как Йен говорит)))-дело -не дело.. вот как раз таки и должно быть отсутствие знания, что огонь-это то то то то и то то....тогда будет близость огня. .. грубо говоря, когда его знают - он не дает своей силы)) (такой вот он всегда таинственный))))



В буддизме ум очищают при помощи мудрости. Различением и устранением неблагих качеств и развитием благих.

----------


## Альбина

> В буддизме ум очищают при помощи мудрости. Различением и устранением неблагих качеств и развитием благих.


вам тоже чтоли под полтос?))

----------


## Альбина

у меня все опять сошлось)) заряжаюсь треком с утра.. потом смотрю картинку- и там туммо)) ну все в тему) смотреть со второй минуты круть!!

----------

Вадим Шу (05.04.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Каждый практикует медитацию самостоятельно. Учитель нужен, чтобы сфокусироваться на правильном предмете, правильным образом, отсечь неправильные предметы и неправильные способы сосредоточения.

----------

Ometoff (28.03.2017), Вадим Шу (05.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (04.04.2017), Монферран (27.03.2017)

----------


## Джеки

Хочу добавить своих выводов о практике медитации в общую копилку. Это касается скорее новичков. 

1. Если у вас мало времени на медитацию, например,  15-20 минут,  то лучше выбрать простую технику. Например,  медитацию на дыхании. Более сложные вещи получатся скомкано и только создадут неудовлетворенность.

2. Если есть возможность помедитировать только 5 минут, то это лучше,  чем вообще не медитировать. 5 минут,  конечно, вас  не сделают просветленным. Однако поддержать регулярность, "темп" важно для общего режима практики. 

3. Перед самой медитацией хорошо предварительно настроиться (Прибежище, боддхичитта, 4 Безмерных и т. п.). Тогда в саму медитацию включаешься более глубоко.

----------

Альбина (04.04.2017), Ануруддха (05.04.2017), Вадим Шу (05.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (04.04.2017)

----------


## Вадим Шу

> Хочу добавить своих выводов о практике медитации в общую копилку. Это касается скорее новичков. 
> 1. Если у вас мало времени на медитацию, например,  15-20 минут,  то лучше выбрать простую технику. Например,  медитацию на дыхании. Более сложные вещи получатся скомкано и только создадут неудовлетворенность.
> 2. Если есть возможность помедитировать только 5 минут, то это лучше,  чем вообще не медитировать. 5 минут,  конечно, вас  не сделают просветленным. Однако поддержать регулярность, "темп" важно для общего режима практики. 
> 3. Перед самой медитацией хорошо предварительно настроиться (Прибежище, боддхичитта, 4 Безмерных и т. п.). Тогда в саму медитацию включаешься более глубоко.


Полностью согласен.
По третьему пункту скажу также, что не случайно в аштанга-йоге дхарана и дхьяна стоят на самых верхних ступенях практики. Им действительно необходим определенный "фундамент" - и на ценностном уровне, и на сугубо физиологическом.
Физиологическая настройка (для меня) - это правильная отстройка позы и несколько дыхательных техник (т.е. асана и пранаяма).

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Любимые буддисты, Я запуталась, но мне нужно разобраться, . Заниматься медитацией лучше с учителем или без? Это не для себя, это вообще. Надо.Для людей.И если нет учителя к примеру под боком- кто из нынешних мастеров может дать наиболее эффективные и безопасные методики для начинающих и где ее взять? Пожалуйста если отвечать, то только -имена или ссылки. Очень надо .Хотя- нет, пишите что хотите ну или просто можно дискуссию устроить как обычно .))Короче - volens-nolens.Но хорошие советы для *начинающих* по медитации нужны.


Проголосовал за обучение с учителем. Но, считаю важным подчеркнуть - с квалифицированным учителем, а хороших учителей медитации очень мало. И для начала можно начать без учителя, а не абы что. Понимаете всякие хиппи нью-эйдж и тп учителя принесут больше вреда чем пользы, тем более, если в целях популизма сразу начать с середины или вообще конца, перепрыгнув через основы, как это происходит к сожалению в одной известной школе на "западе". А вот как начать самостоятельно и тд есть хорошая тема в межбуддийском разделе этого форума.

----------

Альбина (05.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Проголосовал за обучение с учителем. Но, считаю важным подчеркнуть - с квалифицированным учителем, а хороших учителей медитации очень мало. И для начала можно начать без учителя, а не абы что. Понимаете всякие хиппи нью-эйдж и тп учителя принесут больше вреда чем пользы, тем более, если в целях популизма сразу начать с середины или вообще конца, перепрыгнув через основы, как это происходит к сожалению в одной известной школе на "западе". А вот как начать самостоятельно и тд есть хорошая тема в межбуддийском разделе этого форума.


Спасибо большое,а как мне эту тему найти?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Спасибо большое,а как мне эту тему найти?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21985

И еще излишняя религиозность или если более правильно сказать фанатичность абсолютно ни к чему, иначе легко развивается эго и возникают связанные с этим проблемы, в том числе сдвиги по фазе. Релакс и получайте наслаждение. 
UPD Это касается начального подхода, а вообще при должном руководстве квалифицированным учителем тренируется по 8-10 часов в день...

----------

Альбина (05.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Хочу добавить своих выводов о практике медитации в общую копилку. Это касается скорее новичков. 
> 
> 1. Если у вас мало времени на медитацию, например,  15-20 минут,  то лучше выбрать простую технику. Например,  медитацию на дыхании. Более сложные вещи получатся скомкано и только создадут неудовлетворенность.
> 
> 2. Если есть возможность помедитировать только 5 минут, то это лучше,  чем вообще не медитировать. 5 минут,  конечно, вас  не сделают просветленным. Однако поддержать регулярность, "темп" важно для общего режима практики. 
> 
> 3. Перед самой медитацией хорошо предварительно настроиться (Прибежище, боддхичитта, 4 Безмерных и т. п.). Тогда в саму медитацию включаешься более глубоко.


1.Если я возьму медитацию -визуализацию  объекта-это можно отнести к буддийской практике для НОВИЧКОВ?  Мне кажется почему-то что желательно начинать еще более с простого, прежде чем осознование дыхания,нет? (ну и там канал то повыше открывается, потом для дыхания все пошире будет пространства)

----------


## Йен

Проще всего осознанно отслеживать положение тела в настоящем моменте и естественных условиях, четыре позиции: рупа сидит, идет, лежит, стоит.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Проще всего осознанно отслеживать положение тела в настоящем моменте, четыре позиции: рупа сидит, идет, лежит, стоит.


да я уже поняла, что вам по приколу себя отслеживать, не вы один тут такой))шерлок холмс)) но и у шерлока есть -скрипка)))

----------


## Йен

"Себя" как раз не надо отслеживать, это не "я" сижу, стою, хожу или лежу, а рупа. Так развивается знание анатта, через непосредственное рассмотрение рупа, что рупа не "я".

----------


## Альбина

> "Себя" как раз не надо отслеживать, это не "я" сижу, стою, хожу или лежу, а рупа. Так развивается знание анатта, через непосредственное рассмотрение рупа, что рупа не "я".


Вы мне знаете, что скажите- в вашей школе (тхерошколе)- апанасити, випашьяна -шаматха, шинэ- что тут не ваше? или это тоже все ваше? и что есть еще? если есть? вот эта штука -рассматривание руп-как называется?

----------


## Йен

> Вы мне знаете, что скажите- в вашей школе (тхерошколе)- апанасити, випашьяна -шаматха, шинэ- что тут не ваше? или это тоже все ваше? и что есть еще? если есть? вот эта штука -рассматривание руп-как называется?


Анапана-сити? Судя по названию - это какой-то город )

Анапанасати бхавана - это и самадхи и випассана, ведет к семи факторам просветления, которые будучи развитыми приводят к этому самому просветлению.
Рассмотрение рупа - это сатипаттхана. Одна из четырех. Сейчас эту технику называют випассаной.

----------

Альбина (06.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Анапана-сити? Судя по названию - это какой-то город )
> 
> Анапанасати бхавана - это и самадхи и випассана, ведет к семи факторам просветления, которые будучи развитыми приводят к этому самому просветлению.
> Рассмотрение рупа - это сатипаттхана. Одна из четырех. Сейчас эту технику называют випассаной.


т .е у вас терминология одна на всех выходит? и техники медитации тоже?

----------


## Йен

В буддизме вообще путь один - Благородный Восьмеричный. Мудрость, нравственность, сосредоточение. Терминология может различаться по названию, так как разные языки. Да и техники тоже.

----------

Альбина (06.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> На свечку прописанную дохтуром или всезнающей соседкой- тоже можно медитировать, и принципы "шаматхи" все те-же не волшебные.. (вовсе не объеденение с "духом- сутью гемморойного противоядия", а все те-же унылые: "нахождение объекта медитации" и "противоядия от отвлечений"- их применение или не применение..)


Так .. давайте и из вашего хаоса че-нить повытаскиваем.. А в Вашем Гелуге медитация на дыхании - какое место занимала? -для новичков, промежуточное, базовое? или не была основной практикой?

----------


## Альбина

> В буддизме вообще путь один - Благородный Восьмеричный. Мудрость, нравственность, сосредоточение. Терминология может различаться по названию, так как разные языки. Да и техники тоже.


это как база, да. но  есть особенности, в. т.ч. концептуальные (там даже не концептуальные, а скорее в в том как каналы у кого работают. Гоняют то они одно и тоже по -сути. значит и в методах будут различия.

----------


## Йен

> это как база, да. но  есть особенности, в. т.ч. концептуальные (там даже не концептуальные, а скорее в в том как каналы у кого работают. Гоняют то они одно и тоже по -сути. значит и в методах будут различия.


Не знаю ни про какие каналы ) с Махаяной и Тантрой знаком поверхностно, поэтому о их методах-техниках и к чему все это ведет судить не могу.
Медитация буддийская должна практиковаться с мудростью, для этого нужно сначала обрести правильные взгляды и нравственность на интеллектуальном и житейском уровне. Если просто пялиться на объект, то такой метод приведет к слиянию с ним и трансу, что хорошо для приятного пребывания, но бесполезно для освобождения. Объект же для сосредоточения может быть любым из сорока описанных в Каноне, какой больше уму "понравится". Тело проще всего отслеживать, так как его видно невооруженным глазом, хорошо ощущается. Дыхание сложнее, его можно ощущать только в точках соприкосновения воздуха с кожей в районе рта и носа. Ум вобще сложно отследить, он очень быстро изменяется, это для более продвинутого уровня

----------


## Джеки

> 1.Если я возьму медитацию -визуализацию  объекта-это можно отнести к буддийской практике для НОВИЧКОВ?  Мне кажется почему-то что желательно начинать еще более с простого, прежде чем осознование дыхания,нет? (ну и там канал то повыше открывается, потом для дыхания все пошире будет пространства)


Если для вас визуализация проще, то начинайте с нее, конечно.

----------

Альбина (06.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Если для вас визуализация проще, то начинайте с нее, конечно.


это не для меня, )это для медитирующих молодых художников). (мне главное, чтобы они себя не угробили, а там пусть себе медитируют- Рерихи юные)). Да кстати им сам бог велел визуализировать. Ну конечно! )Как я раньше не собрала все в кучу).

----------


## Альбина

я просто реально в шоке. интернет переполнен сайтами с разными методиками, где люди дают рекомендации и там же пишут- "Я практикую УЖЕ 2 ГОДА". :Facepalm:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> это не для меня, )это для медитирующих молодых художников). (мне главное, чтобы они себя не угробили, а там пусть себе медитируют- Рерихи юные)). Да кстати им сам бог велел визуализировать. Ну конечно! )Как я раньше не собрала все в кучу).


Вы для начала им расскажите, что в процессе буддийской практики они начнут понимать, что каждое мгновение их жизни, которую они считают прекрасно благоухающей, на самом деле пахнет как куча экскрементов. Может и не захотят визуализировать-медитировать )

----------


## Йен

> ну конечно...тогда зачем практика нужна? нет - мы ее на другие цели пустим -поинтереснее


Вот для этого и нужна, увидеть где вы и что вы на самом деле, разрушив иллюзорное. 
Можно, конечно, просто сосредоточиться на объекте, слиться с ним, впасть в транс и смотреть красивые мультики. Многие этим и занимаются.

----------


## Альбина

> Вот для этого и нужна, увидеть где вы и что вы на самом деле, разрушив иллюзорное. 
> Можно, конечно, просто сосредоточиться на объекте, слиться с ним, впасть в транс и смотреть красивые мультики. Многие этим и занимаются.


если что-то люди хотят делать, пусть это раскроет светлые стороны.А темные пойдут фоном - тенью...

----------


## Дубинин

> Так .. давайте и из вашего хаоса че-нить повытаскиваем.. А в Вашем Гелуге медитация на дыхании - какое место занимала? -для новичков, промежуточное, базовое? или не была основной практикой?


Когда я там был, то именно этот вид медитации (на дыхании)-  среди всех видов занятий- мне не встречался (как практика развития именно шаматхи, а не скажем тантропрактики с дыханием).

----------

Альбина (06.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Когда я там был, то именно этот вид медитации (на дыхании)-  среди всех видов занятий- мне не встречался (как практика развития именно шаматхи, а не скажем тантропрактики с дыханием).


ура!! а то я не знала, как вообще от этого дыхания избавиться, в смысле вообще не трогать . :Kiss:

----------


## Йен

> если что-то люди хотят делать, пусть это раскроет светлые стороны.А темные пойдут фоном - тенью...


 Светлыми и темными они становятся из-за  невежественного восприятия. Дождь идет - одним нравится, а другим нет, но он просто идет, такова его природа. Тело умирает - это не хорошо и не плохо, это реальность, все сконструированное рано или поздно разрушается, но люди печалятся потому что стараются не думать о смерти, прячут голову в песок и когда она приходит, спрашивают - ну почему так. Если вы рассказываете только о "светлых"  сторонах, то это не раскрывает истинной реальности происходящего, а усиливает цепляние к непостоянному, что не является буддийской практикой.

----------


## Альбина

> Светлыми и темными они становятся из-за  невежественного восприятия. Дождь идет - одним нравится, а другим нет, но он просто идет, такова его природа. Тело умирает - это не хорошо и не плохо, это реальность, все сконструированное рано или поздно разрушается, но люди печалятся потому что стараются не думать о смерти, прячут голову в песок и когда она приходит, спрашивают - ну почему так. Если вы рассказываете только о "светлых"  сторонах, то это не раскрывает истинной реальности происходящего, а усиливает цепляние к непостоянному.


Быть нам в оппозициях)). Ну я кстати ничего не рассказываю, а так думаю. с дури-написала. )

----------


## Альбина

@*Йен*, между прочим Шакъямуни дукху вам раскрывает под соусом светлой стороны- типа чтобы "было не больно".скажите- еще нет? :Confused:

----------


## Йен

> @*Йен*, между прочим Шакъямуни дукху вам раскрывает под соусом светлой стороны- типа чтобы "было не больно".скажите- еще нет?


Ни с какой стороны. Реальность она такая какая есть, а дуккху нама-рупа испытывают, а не я )
Можно еще метта - медитацию практиковать, распространять дружелюбие к близким, знакомым и всем существам. Дает определенные выгоды в мирской жизни.

----------


## Альбина

> Ни с какой стороны. Реальность она такая какая есть, а дуккху нама-рупа испытывают, а не я )
> Можно еще метта - медитацию практиковать, распространять дружелюбие к близким, знакомым и всем существам. Дает определенные выгоды в мирской жизни.


можно :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Ни с какой стороны. Реальность она такая какая есть, а дуккху нама-рупа испытывают, а не я )
> Можно еще метта - медитацию практиковать, распространять дружелюбие к близким, знакомым и всем существам. Дает определенные выгоды в мирской жизни.


а на ретритах скорость приобретения навыка и освоения техники гораздо выше? ( давайте мне выгоду, я в предыдущем посте метту излучала)))

----------


## Йен

> а на ретритах скорость приобретения навыка и освоения техники гораздо выше?


Какая еще скорость. Все зависит от практикующего, его способности понимать и практиковать и инструктора. 
Я не езжу по ретритам, хожу к наставникам-монахам при монастырях, от них узнаю о разных методах, которые самостоятельно потом практикую.

----------


## Альбина

ой. а "ВИП -асана" - это че -асана для вип- персон что-ли))? -медитация высшего видения.) Буддисты с вами можно вообще серъезно?))

----------


## Альбина

помогите мне кто-нибудь . у кого есть желание.
шаматха и випашьяна - в чем разница? первое- готовность к осознованию, второе- абсолютное постижение или само осознование. ? или что еще?

----------


## Альбина

> А как же тантра-шмантра?


а что там в тантре-шмантре?

----------


## Йен

> помогите мне кто-нибудь . у кого есть желание.
> шаматха и випашьяна - в чем разница? первое- готовность к осознованию, второе- абсолютное постижение или само осознование. ? или что еще?


В самадхи ум объединяется и успокаивается, тогда с ним можно работать (в обычном состоянии он рассеян и все время мечется туда-сюда). Випассана - практика прозрения, видение реальности такой, какая она есть. Исследование-рассмотрение трех характеристик феноменов: аничча-анатта-дуккха (непостоянство-безличность-неудовлетворительность), что развивает мудрость и освобождает ум.

----------


## Альбина

> В самадхи ум объединяется и успокаивается, тогда с ним можно работать (в обычном состоянии он рассеян и все время мечется туда-сюда). Випассана - практика прозрения, видение реальности такой, какая она есть. Исследование-рассмотрение трех характеристик феноменов: аничча-анатта-дуккха (непостоянство-безличность-неудовлетворительность), что развивает мудрость и освобождает ум.


т.е. грубо говоря- шаматха- это увидеть пустотную  часть ума? а випашьяна- уже само чувство познания,прозрение- это увидение  т.е. постфактум-. т.е. вот оно ....ну понятно более менее..( просто не хочу вот это вот писать - высшее -низшее, как в вике.)божественное и иже.... жесть)

 а вот эта штука, когда себя чувствуешь  полностью - "не я"- это как называется?

----------


## Йен

> т.е. грубо говоря- шаматха- это увидеть пустотную  часть ума? а випашьяна- уже само чувство познания,прозрение- это увидение  т.е. постфактум-. т.е. вот оно ....ну понятно более менее..( просто не хочу вот это вот писать - высшее -низшее, как в вике.)божественное и иже.... жесть)
> 
>  а вот эта штука, когда себя чувствуешь  полностью - "не я"- это как называется?


В самадхи ум спокоен, однонастроен на объект, он объединяется вокруг него, испытывает восторг, счастье, перестает метаться, уплывать за мыслями, оставляет чувственные удовольствия и неумелые действия. 
Практикой випассаны познается реальность "нама-рупа" как есть. То, что она непостоянна, безлична и страдательна. Это знание. По мере развития знания, ум разочаровывается в непостоянном и поворачивается к ниббане.
Штука называется анатта.

----------

Альбина (06.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> В самадхи ум спокоен, однонастроен на объект, он объединяется вокруг него, испытывает восторг, счастье, перестает метаться, уплывать за мыслями, оставляет чувственные удовольствия и неумелые действия. 
> Практикой випассаны познается реальность "нама-рупа" как есть. То, что она непостоянна, безлична и страдательна. Это знание. По мере развития знания, ум разочаровывается в непостоянном и поворачивается к ниббане.
> Штука называется анатта.


ага . у вас вон тоже ум объединился... и еще и кайфует..а нам нельзя типа? это светоносное качество ума. межпрочим..а между прочим эгоистично вот так объединяться и все на этом . надо что-то подсвечивать.и другим нести.. все.. я на сегодня - закончу.. :Smilie: Спасибо за познания, кстати, пригодились).

----------


## sergey

> помогите мне кто-нибудь . у кого есть желание.
> шаматха и випашьяна - в чем разница? первое- готовность к осознованию, второе- абсолютное постижение или само осознование. ? или что еще?


Это два качества ума, две дхаммы. Причем обычно они упоминаются в паре. В современных текстах эти слова бывает используют и в несколько другом смысле. Но я вот недавно встретил и современный текст, где они были употреблены именно в таком смысле.

Саматха - это покой, спокойствие ума.
Випассана - это "зрячесть" ума, способность видеть то, что есть. Глагол "пассати" = видит. Как и в русском, и в английском, и в пали "видеть" имеет прямой смысл зрения и переносный - замечать, понимать и т.п.
префикс ви- имеет разные значения, например отделение, разделение.
Соответственно, практики, которые развивают покой ума - это практики саматхи, практики, развивающие "прозрение" - это практики випассаны.
Из книги, на которую я привел ссылку выше:



> Samatha kammatthana  is the mind's working place to develop calm (samatha).
> Vipassana  kammatthana is where the mind can attain insight (vipassana) into the truth.


Медитативные практики могут развивать как покой ума, так и прозрение, т.е. оба фактора.

Вот есть такая сутта про эти два качества:



> Виджджа-бхагия сутта
> 
> Монахи, есть два умственных качества, которые приводят к высшему знанию. Какие именно два? Спокойствие (саматха) и проникновение (випассана).
> К какому результату, монахи, приводит развитое спокойствие? Развивается ум. К какому результату приводит развитый ум? Отбрасывается какая бы то ни было страсть.
> К какому результату, монахи, приводит развитое проникновение? Развивается мудрость. К какому результату приводит развитая мудрость? Отбрасывается какое бы то ни было неведение.
> Монахи, загрязненный страстью, ум не освобождается, загрязненная неведением, мудрость не развивается. Таковы, о монахи, освобождение ума через угасание страсти, и освобождение мудрости через угасание неведения.


Самадхи - это ещё одно понятие. Йен про самадхи уже написал, еще добавлю, что истинное самадхи (самма-самадхи) разъясняется в ряде сутт (например здесь) через четыре джханы.

----------

Lion Miller (07.04.2017), Альбина (07.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (07.04.2017), Дубинин (07.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Это два качества ума, две дхаммы. Причем обычно они упоминаются в паре. В современных текстах эти слова бывает используют и в несколько другом смысле. Но я вот недавно встретил и современный текст, где они были употреблены именно в таком смысле.
> 
> Саматха - это покой, спокойствие ума.
> Випассана - это "зрячесть" ума, способность видеть то, что есть. Глагол "пассати" = видит. Как и в русском, и в английском, и в пали "видеть" имеет прямой смысл зрения и переносный - замечать, понимать и т.п.
> префикс ви- имеет разные значения, например отделение, разделение.
> Соответственно, практики, которые развивают покой ума - это практики саматхи, практики, развивающие "прозрение" - это практики випассаны.
> Из книги, на которую я привел ссылку выше:
> 
> 
> ...


а в саматху ясность тогда не попадает?  только в випассане? или их действительно нельзя разделить? Я просто никак не могу понять) Там где покой-там всегда ясность. )Это ведь неотделимые качества.)  А практики две выделяют...

----------

sergey (07.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> а в саматху ясность тогда не попадает?  только в випассане? или их действительно нельзя разделить? Я просто никак не могу понять) Там где покой-там всегда ясность. )Это ведь неотделимые качества.)  А практики две выделяют...


Можно ещё рассмотреть такой пример: школьник изучающий теорему:
Такие качества ума, как однонаправленность, нерассеянность, внимательность  и т.п. на изучаемой теореме - саматха\шаматха.
Прозрение, понимание изучаемой теореме - випассана\випашьяна.
Ясность будет присутствовать как в шаматха, так и в випашьяне. И как способность ума направлять внимание, и как способность понимать.

Практики две (шаматха и випашьяна) ещё выделяют по причине возможности развивать отдельно и целенаправленно конретно навыки шаматха. Это  общие качества ума которые нужны для решения разнообразнейших задач. 
А вот випашьяна это уже  понимание конкретного изучаемого вопроса. Это уже то специфическое, что делает созерцание конкретно буддийским.

Самадхи - глубина погружения в изучаемый предмет или глубина внимательности неотвлечённости от обьекта созерцания, когда всё больше устраняются различные мешающие\отвлекающие факторы
Сати\смрити - памятование, незабывание конкретного полученного понимания или в общем обьекта памятования, осознанность.

----------

Альбина (07.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> а в саматху ясность тогда не попадает?  только в випассане? или их действительно нельзя разделить? Я просто никак не могу понять) Там где покой-там всегда ясность. )Это ведь неотделимые качества.)  А практики две выделяют...


Когда вы созерцаете дыхание, памятуя о нем снова и снова, памятование становится непрерывным, ум перестает отвлекаться на прочие вещи и объединяется вокруг доминирующего в памяти объекта - дыхания, при этом он успокаивается, что в итоге приведет к какому-то уровню сосредоточения. Тогда с умом можно будет работать.
Випассана - это когда вы обращаете внимание на характеристики объекта памятуя их, например - непостоянство дыхания: вдох сменяется выдохом. В практике "чистых" випассана-техник тоже присутствует самадхи, но оно моментное: кханика - самадхи. Это не такое глубокое сосредоточение, которое можно достигнуть в джхане, но приверженцами метода "випассаны", считается достаточным для практики.
Развивать нужно оба качества параллельно, причем они должны быть сбалансированы. Обычная проблема в практике - дисбаланс (например, слишком много самадхи и мало мудрости). Чтобы его устранить и нужен опытный инструктор-арья, у которого есть опыт достижения и видения  ниббаны, он сразу заметит перекос и скажет как его исправить.

----------

Дубинин (07.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Можно ещё рассмотреть такой пример: школьник изучающий теорему:
> Такие качества ума, как однонаправленность, нерассеянность, внимательность  и т.п. на изучаемой теореме - саматха\шаматха.
> Прозрение, понимание изучаемой теореме - випассана\випашьяна.
> Ясность будет присутствовать как в шаматха, так и в випашьяне. И как способность ума направлять внимание, и как способность понимать.
> 
> Практики две (шаматха и випашьяна) ещё выделяют по причине возможности развивать отдельно и целенаправленно конретно навыки шаматха. Это  общие качества ума которые нужны для решения разнообразнейших задач. 
> А вот випашьяна это уже  понимание конкретного изучаемого вопроса. Это уже то специфическое, что делает созерцание конкретно буддийским.
> 
> Самадхи - глубина погружения в изучаемый предмет или глубина внимательности неотвлечённости от обьекта созерцания, когда всё больше устраняются различные мешающие\отвлекающие факторы
> Сати\смрити - памятование, незабывание конкретного полученного понимания или в общем обьекта памятования, осознанность.


В.Н. можно сказать еще, что фокус в шаматхе идет на объект, а в випассане- на полученное о нем  знание? так? (вообще вы пишите слово в слово как я., я-горд)),так и написала вчера - для решения разных задач-випассана.)) и про внимание тоже уже написала)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> В.Н. можно сказать еще, что фокус в шаматхе идет на объект, а в випассане- на полученное о нем  знание? так? (вообще вы пишите слово в слово как я., я-горд)),так и написала вчера - для решения разных задач-випассана.)) и про внимание тоже уже написала)


Рано гордиться, ибо "полученное знание" тоже может быть "объектом медитации"- например:
"всё неудовлетворительно"- может быть поиском в удовольствиях их "неизменную суть" и не нахождение её, а может быть уже самому себе доказанным выводом- "смотрением" - от которого не отступаешь.

----------


## Дубинин

> Рано гордиться, ибо "полученное знание" тоже может быть "объектом медитации"- например:
> "всё неудовлетворительно"- может быть поиском в удовольствиях их "неизменную суть" и не нахождение её, а может быть уже самому себе доказанным выводом- "смотрением" - от которого не отступаешь.


(если совсем "на прынцып" упереться, то вообще нет некой випассаны, а есть "сменяемые в определённом" порядке объекты медитации))

----------


## Альбина

> Рано гордиться, ибо "полученное знание" тоже может быть "объектом медитации"- например:
> "всё неудовлетворительно"- может быть поиском в удовольствиях их "неизменную суть" и не нахождение её, а может быть уже самому себе доказанным выводом- "смотрением" - от которого не отступаешь.


нет. я горжусь быстро и бесследно..ничего не останется..не волнуйтесь даже.это то самое чувство, когда понимаешь, что что-то сделал правильно, вот так как хотел где то в глубине себя и себе не изменил и вообще сделал то, что хотел, Так и суп можно сварить и в магазине что-то вдруг классное и нужное во время купить. да вообще-все что хочешь.)

----------

Дубинин (07.04.2017)

----------


## sergey

> а в саматху ясность тогда не попадает?  только в випассане? или их действительно нельзя разделить? Я просто никак не могу понять) Там где покой-там всегда ясность. )Это ведь неотделимые качества.)  А практики две выделяют...


У разных людей эти качества присутствуют в разной степени: у кого-то есть покой ума, в той или иной мере, но мало видения, проникновения, у кого-то - наоборот, у кого-то нет ни того, ни другого, а у кого-то оба качества есть.
Вот пара сутт на эту тему:



> Монахи, в мире есть четыре типа личностей. Какие именно четыре?
> 
> Есть те, кто достиг успокоения ума (четасо-саматха), но не достиг видения-как-есть явлений (дхамма-випассана) с помощью высшей мудрости (адхипаннья). Есть те, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума. Есть те, кто не достиг ни успокоения ума, ни видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости. И есть те, кто достиг и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.
> 
> Тот, кто достиг успокоения ума, но не достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости … с вопросом: “Как нужно рассматривать конструкции (санкхара)? Как их нужно исследовать? Как их нужно видеть-как-есть?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Конструкции нужно рассматривать таким образом … исследовать таким образом … видеть-как-есть таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.
> 
> А тот, ...
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an4-94.htm


И вот http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an4-170.htm

Кстати, прочитал эти сутты, в них Дмитрий Ивахненко переводит випассану и как прозрение, и (dhammavipassana) как вИдение, (и проникновение - в Виджабхагия сутте) может быть действительно, я написал, что это зрячесть, способность видеть, а правильнее перевести как само уже вИдение (возникащее в той или иной ситуации). Хотя может быть это понятие включает и оба смысла, не знаю точно.

----------

Альбина (07.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (07.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> У разных людей эти качества присутствуют в разной степени: у кого-то есть покой ума, в той или иной мере, но мало видения, проникновения, у кого-то - наоборот, у кого-то нет ни того, ни другого, а у кого-то оба качества есть.
> Вот пара сутт на эту тему:
> 
> 
> И вот http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an4-170.htm
> 
> Кстати, прочитал эти сутты, в них Дмитрий Ивахненко переводит випассану и как прозрение, и (dhammavipassana) как вИдение, (и проникновение - в Виджабхагия сутте) может быть действительно, я написал, что это зрячесть, способность видеть, а правильнее перевести как само уже вИдение (возникащее в той или иной ситуации). Хотя может быть это понятие включает и оба смысла, не знаю точно.


Вот смотрите, Сергей. Я так вчера  написала, а последним предложением вроде бы выделила разницу. А в первом конечно остался загадочный синтез)) Но в контексте вроде ясно.

-шаматха- медитация на ясности покоя сознания. Такая практика помогает увидеть и распознать светоносную природу ума, ее чистоту. Это состояние переживается с чувством полного покоя и удовлетворения.  Такое состояние ума максимально заполнено проницательностью и служит как основа для изучения происходящего, но пока свободная, безобъектная, незадействованная.

----------


## sergey

> -шаматха- медитация на ясности покоя сознания.


Не знаю, какой смысл в современной тибетских традициях вкладывают в это слово, но если следовать сказанному в суттах и тому, что пишут многие современные тхеравадинские учителя, то саматха - это покой ума, соответственно практики саматхи - это практики для развития покоя ума. Как я понимаю, традиционно это соотносят с самадхи, с достижением джхан. В той же самадхи сутте об этом говорится:



> А тот, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг успокоения ума … с вопросом: “Как нужно стабилизировать ум (читта)? Как его нужно успокаивать? Как его нужно объединять? Как его нужно сосредоточивать (самадаха-таббам)?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Ум нужно стабилизировать таким образом … успокаивать таким образом … объединять таким образом … сосредоточивать таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.


Тханиссаро Бхикху о саматхе и випассане: http://unconcern.ru/2010/03/36/

----------

Альбина (07.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Не знаю, какой смысл в современной тибетских традициях вкладывают в это слово, но если следовать сказанному в суттах и тому, что пишут многие современные тхеравадинские учителя, то саматха - это покой ума, соответственно практики саматхи - это практики для развития покоя ума. Как я понимаю, традиционно это соотносят с самадхи, с достижением джхан. В той же самадхи сутте об этом говорится:
> 
> То же памятование о вдохах и выдохах (анапанасати) можно использовать как практику саматхи. Или например медитацию на касинах можно использовать как практику саматхи (практику развития покоя ума). Например касину огня, а в качестве вспомогательного "приспособления" - огонь свечи, вы писали тут про это. -- Ну, я, конечно, не знаток, но вроде примерно так и пишут и говорят тхеравадинские учителя. )


Они оказывается Касины - здорово то как :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Спасибо, я свечку тогда буду не забывать, это потому что мое-родное и любимое))

Там просто в этом покое есть боевая готовность.. бдительность что-ли..) ну вот оно и идет в разлад с покоем. как-то вот так выходит. 
а такого слова нет наверное, одного......вот смотрите....- вот -видение-все.... уже нет покоя.  убежал покой)) а он то там основополагающий....
вот -прозрение-мне очень нравится - тут с випассаной нет проблем.


зрение ...зрение...(шаматха) бац... и прозрение.)))и все созрело)) вот так еще можно))

----------


## sergey

Не раз встречал такое, что пишут, что касины не стоит практиковать без руководства учителя, или что лучше под руководством учителя и т.п.

----------


## Альбина

> Не раз встречал такое, что пишут, что касины не стоит практиковать без руководства учителя, или что лучше под руководством учителя и т.п.


а почему? а мне кажется они более безопасные, чем на дыхание..а может вспомните-почему?

----------


## sergey

> а почему? а мне кажется они более безопасные, чем на дыхание..а может вспомните-почему?


Поискал, вот тут человек пишет, что если до практики медитаций на касинах у человека были даже легкие психические расстройства, они могут усилиться.



> Moreover, this Kasina meditation can elevate a person’s mental disability if he had one beforehand even at a minor level. In fact, there are some stories about monks who practiced this meditation and ended up with this sort of problems over the past. These incidents may have caused the above mentioned rumors flying around in the Buddhist community for some time.


При сатипаттхане осознается, что происходит, при практике касин возможно есть возможность впадения в некое состояние (Йен тут писал про слияние с объектом, про транс), приятное, но с недостатком памятования и осознанности.

----------

Альбина (07.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Поискал, вот тут человек пишет, что если до практики медитаций на касинах у человека были даже легкие психические расстройства, они могут усилиться.
> 
> При сатипаттхане осознается, что происходит, при практике касин возможно есть возможность впадения в некое состояние (Йен тут писал про слияние с объектом, про транс), приятное, но с недостатком памятования и осознанности.


вот . вы мою мысль подчеркнули неоднократную - не надо давать это как методичку. надо просто обращать внимание другим способом.(православныые вон вообще эту тему как круто продивнули и работает - полумрачные храмы, свечи).Есть  там транс -да- но без него тоже никуда. он -промежуточное звено. и составляющее. .
.а с дыханием думаете все  без проблем? там вообще вскрываются тончайшие  уровни..у меня рука не поднимается писать про дыхание и все тут...особенно молодежи.. Сергей -  сейчас наверное вам открою самую ужасную для буддистов крамолу свою - сознание человека изначально устроено, чтобы он туда не лазил сам ...(это мне нужно было сейчас сказать, к вам это отношения не имеет :Smilie: ).

----------


## Дубинин

> вот . вы мою мысль подчеркнули неоднократную - не надо давать это как методичку. надо просто обращать внимание другим способом.(православныые вон вообще эту тему как круто продивнули и работает - полумрачные храмы, свечи).Есть  там транс -да- но без него тоже никуда. он -промежуточное звено. и составляющее. .
> .а с дыханием думаете все  без проблем? там вообще вскрываются тончайшие  уровни..у меня рука не поднимается писать про дыхание и все тут...особенно молодежи.. Сергей -  сейчас наверное вам открою самую ужасную для буддистов крамолу свою - сознание человека изначально устроено, чтобы он туда не лазил сам ...(это мне нужно было сейчас сказать, к вам это отношения не имеет).


Для Тхеравадинов "не лазить в сознание"- не крамола, а данность- ибо сознание у них при условии контакта происходит. и препарируется на предмет- "осознаваемого", а не "чем осознаём" (атман- батман- ригпа всяка..) (чего с них взять с Тхеров- у них и тачка самая старая и  самая мелкая)

----------

Альбина (07.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Для Тхеравадинов (не лазить в сознание)- не крамола, а данность- ибо сознание у них при условии контакта происходит. и препарируется на предмет- "осознаваемого", а не "чем осознаём" (атман- батман- ригпа всяка..) (чего с них взять с Тхеров- у них и тачка самая старая и  самая мелкая)


)))))понятно......то то им и  приходится за движком следить постоянно...

----------


## Йен

Объект для памятования подбирается опытным путем, тот, на котором ум хорошо сосредотачивается, а не потому что "мне" свечки в православном храме или свечи от геморроя очень нравятся. В случае "мне нравится" присутствует цепляние и отсутствует мудрость, что гарантирует дисбаланс в сторону сосредоточения без мудрости, то есть транс.
А сознание (все типы) нужно познать, как и чувства и восприятие.

----------


## Дубинин

> Объект для памятования подбирается опытным путем, тот, на котором ум хорошо сосредотачивается, а не потому что "мне" свечки в православном храме или свечи от геморроя очень нравятся. В случае "мне нравится" присутствует цепляние и отсутствует мудрость, что гарантирует дисбаланс в сторону сосредоточения без мудрости, то есть транс.


Самый позорный транс (приятное зависание на том- чего вспомнить не могу..), по сути. это недоделанная шаматха (думал что буду без анализа (и поэтому приятно)- зависать на свечке, а вышло зависать без анализа вообще на всём чего есть..) Поэтому после транса- переиначиваем предмет медитации ("с помощью свечки- на всё без анализа")- и вуаля- мы профи в шаматхе.

----------

Альбина (07.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> (если совсем "на прынцып" упереться, то вообще нет некой випассаны, а есть "сменяемые в определённом" порядке объекты медитации))


Сменяемые пока сосредоточение на этапе самбхара марга (путь накопления). Могут даже и в разные сессии шаматха и випашьяна практиковатся.

Когда уже этап прайога марга (путь применения), он уже характеризуется именно тем, что шаматхавипашьяна обьеденены, в каждом моменте созерцание. 
Затем глубже уже этап даршана марга (путь вИдения) Арйев.

----------

Дубинин (07.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Работа с тенью.


не знаю что там в тантре.могу сказать одно . Может конечно поржете, хотя мне кажется отчасти поймете... ну вот..  вот когда чувстуешь тень уходящего дня у себя в пояснице- то значит- работать уже не с чем... она одна остается и больше ничего.. других нет тогда.Вот как-то так .) Если в тантре работают - пусть работают.. я там не была)) там народу больно много))

----------


## Альбина

@*sergey*  (добрый день :Smilie: ) А почему мне гугл переводит медитацию на объект как meditation on the site-is . Это что-то устоявшееся что-ли?

----------


## sergey

> @*sergey*  (добрый день) А почему мне гугл переводит медитацию на объект как meditation on the site-is . Это что-то устоявшееся что-ли?


Добрый день, не знаю, у меня переводит "Meditation on the object". )

----------

Альбина (08.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Добрый день, не знаю, у меня переводит "Meditation on the object". )


все ясно, это медитация на объекте- так перевелась...)

----------


## sergey

Это с русского на английский или с английского на русский?)

----------


## Альбина

> Это с русского на английский или с английского на русский?)


с русского..

----------


## Альбина

спасибо кто мне помог. я с утра посмотрела - а там прям в одном предложении все мои главные помошники.видимо поэтому и сабджекта не подобралось...на замену)

Многовековое наследие буддизма подарило  немалое количество разных школ, линий и  традиций, которые с первого взгляда покажутся нам непохожими дуг на друга. Охраняя главные буддийские постулаты о светлом (Дубинин, тут только ваш цвет волос,более-ваша светлость -ничего), чистом (В.Н. -я кабудто ваш последователь иногда бываю), нравственном (Йен , ваш ПК - сплошь написан в стиле транс, если что :Stick Out Tongue: ) и добром (Сергей-спасибо ), все  они  как один, несут  главную ....

----------


## Дубинин

> спасибо кто мне помог. я с утра посмотрела - а там прям в одном предложении все мои главные помошники.видимо поэтому и сабджекта не подобралось...на замену)
> 
> Многовековое наследие буддизма подарило  немалое количество разных школ, линий и  традиций, которые с первого взгляда покажутся нам непохожими дуг на друга. Охраняя главные буддийские постулаты о светлом (Дубинин, тут только ваш цвет волос,более-ваша светлость -ничего), чистом (В.Н. -я кабудто ваш последователь иногда бываю), нравственном (Йен , ваш ПК - сплошь написан в стиле транс, если что) и добром (Сергей-спасибо ), все  они  как один, несут  главную ....


Так главная цель-то достигнута? (развеять на несколько вечеров тоску душевную, потрындеть об чём- нибудь духовном- медитативном..)

----------

Альбина (08.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

Для каких целей юным художникам практика медитации потребовалась, пока тоже непонятно.

----------


## Альбина

> Так главная цель-то достигнута? (развеять на несколько вечеров тоску душевную, потрындеть об чём- нибудь духовном- медитативном..)


ну да ..достигнута- кое-как писанину осилила- в коллективе все веселее как-то пишется...и кстати потрещать -потрындеть - не мое вообще... более того....

----------

Дубинин (08.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Для каких целей юным художникам практика медитации потребовалась, пока тоже непонятно.


вас вообще нельзя к художникам подпускать -- вы как дукхните на них. они развалятся сразу)))

----------


## Йен

> вас вообще нельзя к художникам подпускать -- вы как дукхните на них. они развалятся сразу)))


Художники от слова "худо", сами дукхнуть на кого угодно могут.

----------


## Альбина

> Художники от слова "худо", сами дукхнуть на кого угодно могут.


блиин....смайлика на вас соответствующего нет...

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Думаю, это от традиции зависит. В махаянской традиции наставник нужен.
В немахаянском буддизме ситуация иная. Дост. Дхаммадипа рассказывал, что один из его учителей сам освоил шаматху по книге. При этом, дост. Дхаммадипа утверждал, что випашьяну можно освоить только с учителем. Но, если мы обратимся к истории випашьны в немахаянском буддизме, то увидим, что эту практику в Новое время придумывали по книгам. Следовательно, в рамках немахаянского буддизма допускается освоение без учителя и по книжкам. К тому же, взгляды учителей немахаянского буддизма на технику медитации могут сильно отличаться и даже противоречить друг другу. Хотя ученикам будут говорить, что они учат " древней традиции, идущей от самого Будды, и зафиксированной всупердревних текстах".

----------

Альбина (09.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

Саттха сутта:

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, тот, кто не знает и не видит в соответствии с действительностью старение-и-смерть, его возникновение, его прекращение, и путь, ведущий к его прекращению – должен найти учителя, чтобы познать это в соответствии с действительностью.
Монахи, тот кто не знает и не видит... рождения… существования… цепляния… жажды… чувства… контакта… шести сфер чувств… имени-и-формы… сознания… волевых формирователей, их возникновения, их прекращения, и пути, ведущего к их прекращению – должен найти учителя, чтобы познать это в соответствии с действительностью».

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.04.2017)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Саттха сутта:
> 
> В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, тот, кто не знает и не видит в соответствии с действительностью старение-и-смерть, его возникновение, его прекращение, и путь, ведущий к его прекращению – должен найти учителя, чтобы познать это в соответствии с действительностью.
> Монахи, тот кто не знает и не видит... рождения… существования… цепляния… жажды… чувства… контакта… шести сфер чувств… имени-и-формы… сознания… волевых формирователей, их возникновения, их прекращения, и пути, ведущего к их прекращению – должен найти учителя, чтобы познать это в соответствии с действительностью».


Должен найти. Но в Бирме и на Шри- Ланке в 18- 19 веках не находили, о чем сказано в соответствующих источниках. Тогда випассану реконструировали или придумывали по текстам. Т.е. линия передачи медитативных практик в немахаянском буддизме прервалась. То, что сейчас предлагают под бренлом випассаны- довольно молодая практика.

----------

Шуньяананда (10.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Должен найти. Но в Бирме и на Шри- Ланке в 18- 19 веках не находили, о чем сказано в соответствующих источниках.


Кто не находил? Насколько я помню биографии бирманских учителей, у всех были наставники. Нынешние техники "випассаны", основаны на  анапанасати и сатипаттхана суттах, что изначально передавались устно, затем были записаны.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Кто не находил? Насколько я помню биографии бирманских учителей, у всех были наставники. Нынешние техники "випассаны", основаны на  анапанасати и сатипаттхана суттах, что изначально передавались устно, затем были записаны.


Как раз сами эти пионеры випассаны и не находили учителей и даже практикующих медитацию. Вот и занимались реконструкцией по книжкам. С телефона неудобно, завтра с компа найду пруфы, если Вам интересно.

----------


## Йен

> Как раз сами эти пионеры випассаны и не находили учителей и даже практикующих медитацию.



*Па Аук Саядо*

В 1954, в возрасте 20 лет, Саядо получил высшее монашеское посвящение - бхиккху, и продолжал изучение древних текстов под учительством старших монахов. В 1956 он сдал престижный экзамен «Дхаммачария» и получил титул «Учителя Дхаммы».

Следующие восемь лет Саядо продолжал изучение Дхаммы, путешествуя по Бирме и слушая многих известных учителей. В 1964, во время своей десятой вассы (сезона дождей) он стал жить в лесу и более интенсивно практиковать медитацию. Продолжая изучение текстов, он искал признанных учителей медитации того времени и получал у них наставления.

Следующие 16 лет он сделал проживание в лесу своей главной практикой. Эти годы Па Аук Саядо провёл в южной части Бирмы. Он жил очень простой жизнью, практикуя медитацию и продолжая изучать древние тексты.

* Леди Саядо* 

В 1867 он отправился в Мандалай для дальнейшего обучения. В это время Мандалай был королевской столицей Бирмы (время правления короля Мин Дон Мина) и был самым важным городом в Бирме с точки зрения получения образования. Там он учился под руководством известнейших учёных монахов и учителей-мирян. Он обучался у Достопочтенного Сан-Кйаун Саядо, известного учителя, который перевёл Висуддхимаггу на бирманский язык. В это время Сан-Кйаун Саядо устроил экзамен из 20 вопросов для 2000 студентов, и только Маун Тет Кхаун смог удовлетворительно ответить на все 20. Эти вопросы были позже изданы в 1880-ом в буклете Парами-дипани (Руководство Совершенств), первой из многих книг на пали и бирманском, который написал Дост. Леди Саядо.


*Махаси Саядо
*
Затем он отправился в Мандалай, чтобы углубить свои познания. Однако там он проучился всего год, после чего его позвали в Мулмейн в монастырь Тайк-кйаун, чтобы помочь в обучении монахов. Ашин Собхана стал преподавать, а сам тем временем продолжал собственное обучение, поставив особое ударение на Махасатипаттхана сутте. Интерес к методике, изложенной в этой сутте, привёл его в город Тхатон к известному Мингуту Джетаван Саядо, под учительством которого Ашин прошёл интенсивную практику медитации випассаны в течение 4 месяцев. Результаты были очень хорошими, вскоре он и сам смог обучить этому методу первых трёх учеников в родной деревне Сейкхун, куда он вернулся в 1938-ом. 

*Вебу Саядо*

В возрасте 9 лет он стал саманерой и получил буддийское имя Шин Кумара. В возрасте 20 стал бхиккху, и к нему теперь обращались по имени У Кумара.

У Кумара отправился в Мандалай на обучение в знаменитом монастыре Масойен, который в то время был самым лучшим местом для получения монашеского образования. Через семь лет обучения он оставил монастырь и решил применить на практике всё, что узнал о медитации. Четыре года он провёл в отшельничестве.

Затем он вернулся в родную деревню, где обучал технике медитации, которую он выработал для себя. «Это короткий путь к Ниббане» - говорил он - «каждый может использовать этот метод. Он подразумевает исследование и соответствует учению Будды, которое сохранилось в писаниях. Это прямой путь к Ниббане».


*Атян Ман*

Был посвящён в саманеры в возрасте 16 лет в ближайшем к деревне монастыре. Изучал буддийские писания, историю и народные легенды на хрупких пальмовых листьях, сохраннённых в монастырской библиотеке. Он оставался саманерой два года, до 1888, а затем оставил монастырь по требованию отца.

Полное монашеское посвящение он получил 12 июня 1893 в возрасте 22 лет в монастыре Ват Лиап города Убона провинции Ратчатани. Его наставником стал достопочтенный Пхра Арьякави. Ему дали монашеское имя Буридатта («благословленный мудростью»). После посвящения он отправился практиковать медитацию с Аджаном Сао, и обучился практике медитации лаосской традиции. Аджан Сао учил его успокаивать ум и мысленно повторять слово «буддхо». Они вместе часто отправлялись в дремучие леса побережья Меконга практиковать медитацию. На тайском это называется «тудонг», от слова «dhutanga», которое подразумевает ряд специальных аскетических практик.

В 1899 Аджан Ман перестригся в Дхаммают никаю, реформированное направление, подразумевающее более строгое изучение Винаи и текстов. Практиковав несколько лет под руководством учителя, Аджан Ман, с разрешения наставника, отправляется на собственные поиски других мастеров медитации. В течение последующих нескольких лет он скитался по Лаосу, Тайланду и Бирме, оставаясь в уединении в лесах и практикуя медитацию. В 1905 вместе с Аджаном Сао они отправляются в Лаос к Святыне Пра Тат Пханом. Последующие несколько лет Аджан Ман продолжает скитаться в одиночестве, практикуя в диких лесах, пещерах и разных опасных местах.
*
Сайя Тхетджи* 

В сопровождении друга - У Ньё, Тхеджи путешествовал по всей Бирме, практикуя затворничество в горах и лесных монастырях, обучаясь у различных учителей, и мирян, и монахов. Один из учителей посоветовал ему отправиться на север, к Достопочтенному Леди Саядо. Тхетджи обучался у Леди Саядо семь лет, а жена и невестка посылали ему деньги в качестве поддержки, поскольку фермерские дела у них шли достаточно хорошо.

Через 7 лет, вместе с У Ньё, он вернулся в родную деревню, но не стал вести прежнюю домохозяйскую жизнь. Леди Саядо советовал ему усердно работать над развитием самадхи и мудрости, так чтобы он сам потом мог обучать медитации других. Поэтому они поселились в гостевой зале, которую стали использовать как зал для Дхаммы. Там они постоянно медитировали. Одна из соседок готовила им еду, пока они практиковали в затворничестве

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Па Аук Саядо*
> 
> 
> * Леди Саядо* 
> 
> 
> 
> *Махаси Саядо
> *
> ...


Спасибо, Йен !

Вполне типичные традиционные истории буддийских учителей, что для Тибета 19-20 веков (и раньше), что для средневековых Индий и вообще для стран буддийского региона в разные времена.
Постепенно это приходит и в буддийскую среду запада. Люди ездят за теми или иными поучениями Дхармы, учатся, экзамены сдают, в созерцательные затворы уходят, .... возвращаются  и даже учат других ... .

----------

Йен (10.04.2017), Шуньяананда (10.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Думаю, это от традиции зависит. В махаянской традиции наставник нужен.
> В немахаянском буддизме ситуация иная. Дост. Дхаммадипа рассказывал, что один из его учителей сам освоил шаматху по книге. При этом, дост. Дхаммадипа утверждал, что випашьяну можно освоить только с учителем. Но, если мы обратимся к истории випашьны в немахаянском буддизме, то увидим, что эту практику в Новое время придумывали по книгам. Следовательно, в рамках немахаянского буддизма допускается освоение без учителя и по книжкам. К тому же, взгляды учителей немахаянского буддизма на технику медитации могут сильно отличаться и даже противоречить друг другу. Хотя ученикам будут говорить, что они учат " древней традиции, идущей от самого Будды, и зафиксированной всупердревних текстах".


Глупец, который знает свою глупость, тем самым уже мудр, а глупец, мнящий себя мудрым, воистину, как говорится, «глупец».64

Если глупец связан с мудрым даже всю свою жизнь, он знает дхамму не больше, чем ложка - вкус похлебки.65

Если хотя бы мгновение умный связан с мудрым, быстро знакомится он с дхаммой, как язык с вкусом похлебки.66
  если написанное правда-то идеи висят в воздухе...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.04.2017)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> *Па Аук Саядо*
> 
> В 1954, в возрасте 20 лет, Саядо получил высшее монашеское посвящение - бхиккху, и продолжал изучение древних текстов под учительством старших монахов. В 1956 он сдал престижный экзамен «Дхаммачария» и получил титул «Учителя Дхаммы».
> 
> Следующие восемь лет Саядо продолжал изучение Дхаммы, путешествуя по Бирме и слушая многих известных учителей. В 1964, во время своей десятой вассы (сезона дождей) он стал жить в лесу и более интенсивно практиковать медитацию. Продолжая изучение текстов, он искал признанных учителей медитации того времени и получал у них наставления.
> 
> Следующие 16 лет он сделал проживание в лесу своей главной практикой. Эти годы Па Аук Саядо провёл в южной части Бирмы. Он жил очень простой жизнью, практикуя медитацию и продолжая изучать древние тексты.
> 
> * Леди Саядо* 
> ...


Хорошо, что вспомнили про Махаси Саядо. Махаси Саядо учился у Мингуна Саядо. Мингун Саядо был учеником Але Тайо Саядо. Але Тайо Саядо учился у Тхе Лон Саядо. А вот Тхе Лон Саядо не учился ни у кого. Он придумал медитацию по книжкам. В частности, по Вишудхимарге.

Можете еще почитать биографию Анагарика Дхармапалы. О том, как он безуспешно искал учителей медитации на Цейлоне и не нашел. А ведь именно Ланку иногда называют " цитаделью тхеравадского буддизма".

Также можете почитать о том, как относился к медитации принц Монгкут.

----------


## Йен

> Хорошо, что вспомнили про Махаси Саядо. Махаси Саядо учился у Мингуна Саядо. Мингун Саядо был учеником Але Тайо Саядо. Але Тайо Саядо учился у Тхе Лон Саядо. А вот Тхе Лон Саядо не учился ни у кого. Он придумал медитацию по книжкам. В частности, по Вишудхимарге.
> .


Похоже, это вы придумали, что у Тхе-лон Саядо не было наставников. Он лишь развил один из методов, базирующихся на Висуддхимагге. К тому же монахов в тхеравадинских странах десятки тысяч, но сейчас наиболее известны несколько учителей, что популяризировали медитацию випассаны в 18-19 веках, особенно в среде мирян. Вы тут нашли пару человек, которые якобы что-то сочинили (хотя все техники базируются на канонических текстах) и на этом делаете выводы о всей традиции, не хочу обсуждать этот цирк )

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Похоже, это вы придумали, что у Тхе-лон Саядо не было наставников. Он лишь развил один из методов, базирующихся на Висуддхимагге. К тому же монахов в тхеравадинских странах десятки тысяч, но сейчас наиболее известны несколько учителей, что популяризировали медитацию випассаны в 18-19 веках, особенно в среде мирян. Вы тут нашли пару человек, которые якобы что-то сочинили (хотя все техники базируются на канонических текстах) и на этом делаете выводы о всей традиции, не хочу обсуждать этот цирк )


О Тхе Лон Саядо я читал в специализированной англоязычной литературе. 
Конечно сочинили, отсюда и противоречия между учителями, скажем, по работе с нимиттой. 
При непрерывной и единой традиции таких противоречий не было бы. А вот когда каждый смотрит в книгу и видит что ему хочется, такие противоречия закономерны.



А так, да, вся эта попытка создания " чистого буддизма" по книгам- это цирк и авантюра. Можнт, Вас это удивит, но до европейской колонизации и ПК был не шибко известен монахам и мирянам ЮА и ЮВА.

----------

Шуньяананда (11.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

Тхеравада опирается на сутты ПК, которые изначально передавались устно, а позже были записаны (хотя и в наши дни есть держатели Типитаки знающие ее наизусть.) В суттах указаны общие план-схемы медитативных практик. Особенности же практики могут различаться, что вполне нормально из-за разницы уровней развития ума и способностей практикующих. Кто-то видит при глубоком сосредоточении знаки и свет, а кто-то нет. Объект памятования так же может быть разным, на одном ум хорошо сосредотачивается, а на другом не получается. Не смотря на то, что Будда особо выделял тело дыхания.  Тот же Махаси Саядо ввел новый объект - подъем-опускание стенки живота, с чем некоторые монахи не соглашаются, так как он "неканонический", хотя по сути, это всего лишь столб, к которому привязывают непослушное животное - ум. 
В общем, план-схема в суттах остаются неизменными, это и есть непрерывно передаваемое единое учение, а особенности метода каждого отдельного учителя отличаются, вносятся какие-то дополнения и улучшения или наоборот убираются недостатки. Даже в случае с отдельным учеником, что-то можно изменить и попробовать другое, если у него отработанная практика не идет. Это составляет живую часть традиции, живой передаваемый опыт, который не высечен в мраморе.
Возможно и существуют уникумы, способные только по схеме из сутт и комментариев освоить бхавану и достичь конечной цели, честь им и хвала. Но большинство вряд ли, так как есть огромное количество ньюансов, из-за которых человек застрянет на полпути. Один из учителей сравнивал трудность практики випассаны с хождением по канату, натянутому над пропастью. Настолько сложно соблюсти баланс. Сутта - это указатель на  канатную дорожку и цель на другом берегу, а наставник уже ходил по ней, у него есть опыт балансирования и он может поддержать или поймать и вытащить, когда ты свалишься. 
В итоге, не смотря на все различие некоторых частных практик, главное, чтобы указатель был направлен в правильном направлении и привел к архатству или хотя бы уровню арья.

----------

Альбина (19.04.2017), Ануруддха (11.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2017), Шуньяананда (11.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Медитация на звуки природы- буддийская медитация или нет? Если да, то кто практикует ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Медитация на звуки природы- буддийская медитация или нет? Если да, то кто практикует ?


Даже "покакать"- делается буддийским только после мотивации "буддийской" (освободить из сансары себя (или себя и других)

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

Давайте расширим. Медитация с само-учителем? Как вариант

----------


## Альф

> Медитация на звуки природы- буддийская медитация или нет? Если да, то кто практикует ?


Я одно время практиковал. Ставил всякие прибои, звуки волн, леса, птиц... Можно миксы. Например, ом под волны. Потом эти приливы сами начинают шуметь в голове. Уже можно и не ставить с компа. Как по мне - все это вспомогательные средства, чтобы помочь отвлечься от одного раздражителя через другой, более приятный. Потом в этом исчезает потребность за ненадобностью. Поскольку проходит нужда и концентрация возникает сама собой, автоматом. Да и представить себе все эти звуки становится легче чем идти включать копм

----------


## Альбина

> Даже "покакать"- делается буддийским только после мотивации "буддийской" (освободить из сансары себя (или себя и других)


ой.. это вам..)  я гульнула вчера вечером-ниче так..лягушки там смешные))



ну так далеко я еще не копала .. ( я в смысле про ..процесс полного освобождения)).. хотя чето было-припоминаю..но там по-моему и мотивации не было, а может она скрытая.. как-бы априори- или на сутки.... не помню короче точно..

----------

Дубинин (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Давайте расширим. Медитация с само-учителем? Как вариант


не годится... только с учителем.. или тупо слушать или на чем-то концентрироваться внешнем .. пока в кайф...

----------


## Альбина

> Я одно время практиковал. Ставил всякие прибои, звуки волн, леса, птиц... Можно миксы. Например, ом под волны. Потом эти приливы сами начинают шуметь в голове. Уже можно и не ставить с компа. Как по мне - все это вспомогательные средства, чтобы помочь отвлечься от одного раздражителя через другой, более приятный. Потом в этом исчезает потребность за ненадобностью. Поскольку проходит нужда и концентрация возникает сама собой, автоматом. Да и представить себе все эти звуки становится легче чем идти включать копм


значит потребность в чем-то другом была... когда она восполнена любые шумы и раздражители -гармоника.. наравне и с тишиной.

----------


## Альф

> значит потребность в чем-то другом была... когда она восполнена любые шумы и раздражители -гармоника.. наравне и с тишиной.


Индейцы любят такие эффекты. Слушать о чем говорит песок, про что шепчет ветер. 
А вот у тишины тоже есть свое звучание. 
Наверное только у пустоты звучания нету. Или, быть может, оно не имеет для нее значения

"не годится... только с учителем.. или тупо слушать или на чем-то концентрироваться внешнем .. пока в кайф..."
Афоризм "Я сам себе и швец, и жнец ,и на дуде игрец"
Учитель это разделение на внешнее и есть. 
Точно так же как и без учителя, противоставление внутреннего внешнему. Как по мне - никакой разницы нет.
Так что хоть с ним хоть без него. Другой афоризм "Хрен редьки не слаще"

----------


## Йен

Сорок объектов для медитации в Тхераваде (включая десять касин):

http://www.theravada.su/node/737

----------

Альбина (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Индейцы любят такие эффекты. Слушать о чем говорит песок, про что шепчет ветер. 
> А вот у тишины тоже есть свое звучание. 
> Наверное только у пустоты звучания нету. Или, быть может, оно не имеет для нее значения


Есть ,, есть у пустоты звучание.. еще какое. между прочим из пустоты рождается звук, и из пустоты рождается мелодия. я три дня назад первый раз увидела как рождается музыка. Так вот она из пустоты прям вышла.. сама.А была малюсенькой точкой пустой . Но рождение было в пустоте. Значит там все...

----------


## Альбина

> Сорок объектов для медитации в Тхераваде (включая десять касин):
> 
> http://www.theravada.su/node/737



ура!!фуухх.. прям теперь отстану точно))прям подарок .. чесслово) каак распишусь про воду огонь и землю... и смогу преподнести как буддизм.

----------


## Альф

> Есть ,, есть у пустоты звучание.. еще какое. между прочим из пустоты рождается звук, и из пустоты рождается мелодия. я три дня назад первый раз увидела как рождается музыка. Так вот она из пустоты прям вышла.. сама.А была малюсенькой точкой пустой . Но рождение было в пустоте. Значит там все...


Есть такая штука. Точка про которую вы говорите. Про нее еще Аристотель рассказывал. А до него у индийских арийцев, да вообще то и у всех ариев, наверное, было такое понятие как бинду - бесконечно малая сфера, задающая параметры всему объективному миру. По научному - сингулярность. Согласно ТБВ, в момент коллапса происходит гигантское выделение материи и энергии из этой точки. Ну там это расписывают как некую кварк-глюоновую субстанцию, вроде, расплавленную до страшных невообразимых температур. Звук тоже естественно. Потом выделение грубой  материи из этого общего супа. А философски или медетативно, можно представлять себе изображение или звук отдельно. Вообщем сия картина характерна для развертывания материального мира. 
Есть еще миры неформ. Не выраженные в проявленные формы. Там всякие бесконечности и небытия, абстракции
А вот пустота, насколько я понимаю, это уже относится к другой реальности. Безусловной

----------

Альбина (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Е


а вы хотите в эту реальность? в безусловную?

----------


## Альф

> а вы хотите в эту реальность? в безусловную?


Конечно. Тут есть и корыстные мотивы, не без этого. 
Тогда мне не придется больше затрачивать усилия на то и на это.
Наконец то смогу обрести покой. Погрузиться в это безмолвие.

Вот наглядный пример, - есть опять хочу. Снова надо идти за продуктами. Все позаканчивалось. И так постоянно, каждый день, во всем

----------


## Альбина

> Конечно. Тут есть и корыстные мотивы, не без этого. 
> Тогда мне не придется больше затрачивать усилия на то и на это.
> Наконец то смогу обрести покой. Погрузиться в это безмолвие.
> 
> Вот наглядный пример, - есть опять хочу. Снова надо идти за продуктами. Все позаканчивалось. И так постоянно, каждый день, во всем


ну ладно ...

----------


## Альф

> ну ладно ...


А я сначала прочитал "да ладно" :Smilie:

----------


## Евгений по

здесь можно почитать о практике медитации от разных учителей в традиции тхеравада.https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/kornfi...ing/index.html
Из всего немногого мною прочитанного я рекомендовал бы как самоучитель  https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/gunaratana/gunaratana.htm

----------

Алик (19.08.2017)

----------

